# Fun Snow pictures !



## marjrc

I don't know about some of you, but we just got our first snowfall during the night! We will usually get some snow in Oct., so I'm not complaining that it's waited 'til now. 

Ricky and Sammy had a blast out there first thing this morning. Do you have pictures you'd like to share with us of your Hav(s) enjoying the snow?

Here are mine.......


----------



## Leeann

Oh how fun, they must have had a blast out side this morning. We also have been getting just a little snow today. This is Monte's first snow so when I went home for my lunch hour I grabbed the camera to take a video of him going out for the first time. And guess what he did Marj?? You'll just have to wait till I get home and down load the video..


----------



## Julie

:smow:Great pictures Marj!Thank goodness we do not have that cold stuff yet....but I just know it's coming!:smow:

Looks like Ricky and Sammy are loving it!:bounce: :llama: :bounce:


----------



## Julie

Leeann said:


> Oh how fun, they must have had a blast out side this morning. We also have been getting just a little snow today. This is Monte's first snow so when I went home for my lunch hour I grabbed the camera to take a video of him going out for the first time. And guess what he did Marj?? You'll just have to wait till I get home and down load the video..


:boink:what a tease!:boink:


----------



## Missy

I'm not liking this snow thread at all!!! it's snowing here to day too. Yuck!!! the boys are getting a bath tonight - so we're about to let them go get good and dirty!!!

Leeann- you're a stinker!!! but I will be checking back to see what monte did in the snow.


----------



## Thumper

Awww! HOW sweet!!!!

Gosh..I WANT SNOW!!!!!! I would LOVE to have a few days to be snowed in and just sip hot chocolate and coffee and soak in the beauty of it. We do not get much snow here in Virginia Beach  I'm jealous. 

I don't know if I could handle a super-snowy state, but I'd love a few snow days here and there. Where I live, if it even DUSTS snow...the whole TOWN shuts down and schools close. We do not have the infrastructure to keep the roads safe. There are like 2-3 snow trucks for 700,000 people! lol

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Amen Kara! Same in good ol Dallas! Every blue moon we get snow...we get ice just about every year which I hate!! I'll just enjoy everyone eles's snow pics!


----------



## pjewel

When a friend of mine moved from New York to North Carolina a number of years ago she sent me an article from the newspaper. There was a line in it that read, " . . . and they wrestled that flake to the ground," after a "snowfall." We both had a good laugh at that. I'm here to say, "I hate snow. Ugh!" Give me a nice warm state and I'd never miss the white/gray stuff.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh brrrrrr! That's a lot of snow Marj!

I love that blurry running picture. "Mom, it's COLD!!!!"


----------



## Lina

What great pics Marj, but wow snow! ICK! We had "wet snow" (mixed with rain for all of you non-snow peeps) the other day, but it was very little and that was the extent of it. And Thanksgiving is supposed to be 59 degrees! It's totally crazy weather around here.


----------



## Paige

Great pictures Marj, but snow already. I'm not ready for that. My driving challenged daughter has to drive 45 min. to college everyday..I used to love snow until she started driving.


----------



## Amy R.

Wow, SNOW already?? That I can't comprehend, I'm in California, Honey !! Wonderful pix!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Leeann said:


> Oh how fun, they must have had a blast out side this morning. We also have been getting just a little snow today. This is Monte's first snow so when I went home for my lunch hour I grabbed the camera to take a video of him going out for the first time. And guess what he did Marj?? You'll just have to wait till I get home and down load the video..


BRAT !!!!!! : :fish:

You think THIS is a lot of snow, Kimberly? Ah,..... just wait!! lol It's actually mild today and supp'd to rain tomorrow, then more snow again on Thurs. I still don't have my winter tires on ...... dang !


----------



## Leeann

I down loaded it, just waiting for it to become available to view. Marj, i am putting total blame on you for Monte's actions today...


----------



## Lina

Leeann you are SO EVIL! I want to see little Monte in the snow NOW!


----------



## Havtahava

LOL!! Yes, Marj, that's _a lot _of snow! I think it snows here once every 3-4 years and it sure doesn't stick. Is that about right, Amy? Granted, your elevation is a wee bit higher - what? about 100 feet?  (Just wild guessing on the elevation estimate.)


----------



## Leeann

Monte's first time seeing snow.


----------



## Leeann

Yes we were given all this great advise about slippery stairs in the winter and I guess Monte liked Marj's idea the best..


----------



## Missy

Ha hah ahh, Leeann, He just really likes the snow and was claiming it. MINE! My Snow.


----------



## Lina

hahahaha Leeann! He wanted to show that the snow didn't scare him one bit! LOL.

Kubrick and I both loved the video! Kubrick was sitting on my lap and whenever Monte would look up at the camera he would cock his head to one side and then to the other trying to figure out where he was it was SO cute.


----------



## Beamer

Marj,

Wow, it already snowed for you?? Oh man... I'm scared!! lol
It's going to be like 10degrees in Toronto tomorrow, but I hear the snow is coming later in the week.. going to dip under ZERO!

I wonder how beamerson will enjoy his 1st snowfall?


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh - that gave me the shivers - I am not ready for snow....

But it was a really cute video. Looks like the two of them are going to 
have some fun!!


----------



## lfung5

Marj,
You have such cute and funny dogs. I can't believe the snow up there! Stay warm.


----------



## Paige

I guess Monte showed us what he thinks of snowoundi$$ on it.ound:


----------



## ChristineL

Great pics! Is Ricky feeling better Marj?


----------



## Julie

Cute video Leeann!He didn't seemed to mind it at all!


----------



## Julie

Today it is snowing  :smow:

These pictures are from this year,but I believe January.Dates on film........anyway,I'm not looking forward to it at all---scoop:smow:scoop:smow:scoop:smow:


This is one of my favorite pictures of my big love buddy Vincent!(the one of him looking up)


----------



## Lina

Those are great snow pictures, Julie! I love the close ups.


----------



## Paige

Vinnie is a beautiful sheltie Julie. Quincy is as cute as ever.


----------



## mckennasedona

Great photos Julie. Vincent is beautiful (as is Quincy, of course!). I like the one where he's looking up too.


----------



## JASHavanese

Leeann said:


> Monte's first time seeing snow.
> 
> YouTube - Monte's First Snow


Ooooooooh how cute! It was fun watching them make foots prints in the snow. It looked like it's still snowing too. I love snow.....as long as it's in pictures and videos and not here :biggrin1:
We had over 5 inches of snow for Christmas a few years ago and since that just plain isn't supposed to happen here there are several books about it with really pretty pictures in it. It was before we got our havs so would you settle for a spoo in the snow? The palm tree went on strike and flipped because it had snow on it but finally decided it wasn't going to snow again and started to look good again a year later


----------



## JASHavanese

Paige said:


> I guess Monte showed us what he thinks of snowoundi$$ on it.ound:


ound:ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Today it is snowing  :smow:
> 
> These pictures are from this year,but I believe January.Dates on film........anyway,I'm not looking forward to it at all---scoop:smow:scoop:smow:scoop:smow:
> 
> This is one of my favorite pictures of my big love buddy Vincent!(the one of him looking up)


Awwwwwww the pictures are darling. That is a beautiful picture of Vincent


----------



## ama0722

Okay first, these snow pics made me feel left out, but maybe I can take Dora's photo with an Icee or something 

Leeann- that is so like Belle, how many times I stepped in Poo trying to kick her butt off the porch but she went up against the door so she could come back in!

Julie- I think your Vinnie stole the show this thread with the looking up into the white! What a precious moment captured!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

What great pictures Julie, the one of Vinnie looking up is priceless.


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, I had to wrack my brain trying to remember WHY i was such a bad influence on Monte, then saw the video and realized he's doing what my pooches are doing...... peeing on the deck in the winter! LOL 

Cute video of the guys, esp. seeing Monte inspecting his first snow. If Sammy had an extra coat of hair, they could be twins! They have the same butt!!! lol

Julie, those photos are stunning!!! Quincy is cute and adorable of course, but Vinnie is gorgeous. It's almost poetic!! Beautiful pictures. I'm sure you'll get a lot of opportunities this coming winter for more pics. This is only the beginning!! sigh......


----------



## Gracie's Mom

I love the video clip of Monte!! Gracie had her first encounter with snow this morning. We got about 3 inches, but that nearly comes up to her tummy. LOL She just kept walking through the snow in hopes of finding a clear spot to do her business. You will be glad to know, she figured out that under the tree there is a clearing. She really didn't want to come in.

Karen


----------



## mckennasedona

Karen, very cute photos of Gracie. 

I'll have to get DH to take us to Tahoe to see some snow this winter.


----------



## Thumper

THOSE are SOOOO cute and wonderful  She is just tiny! lol cute, cute, cute!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Gracie looks bewildered by the snow!Good thing she is a creme color--you could lose her in a drift!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Jan--great picture of your poodle in the snow---the color of the photo makes it look tremendously cold there!


----------



## Lina

I love those pics of Gracie! How cute!


----------



## Julie

Thanks for your nice comments about my Vincent.He is a big lover boy--very gentle and sweet...and his favorite thing in the whole world is playing fetch!He must of been a retriever in a former life!I've never had a dog with such a desire for fetch as my Vinnie.He doesn't like his picture taken.......but once in awhile,I get a couple good ones of him anyway!hoto::becky:


----------



## irnfit

Julie, those are beautiful pics of Vincent (and Quincy, of course).


----------



## marjrc

Okay..... technically it's not a photo, but it is about snow and I had to show some of you snowless members what fun these Havs can have in the cold, white stuff. lol

We got a lot of snow during the night and there was freezing rain this a.m. Fun!! NOT!

The first two clips were taken yesterday, the following ones are from this morning.

Again, I apologize for the horrible sound of some "fax thingy" in all my clips. I have no idea why it does that!! :brick:


----------



## Thumper

Oh, I missed the pictures of Vinnie and Quincy, Julie..SPECTACULAR! I love the detail, its like so "real life", I can almost feel the snow on my face. You are SO talented w/ a camera!

Marj,
GREAT VIDEOS!!!!!!! Gosh, I really HOPE we can get some snow this year! It looks like FUN for them!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom

These are great photos  It is cold out there!! But they have such fun don't they?


----------



## Havtahava

Julie, both of those photos of Vincent are gorgeous!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
How cute to see Sammy and Ricky playing in the snow.I love the last clip,where Ricky is trying to engage Sammy in a RLH on the deck!Cute to hear him bark too!:dance:Gosh,I love DSL!:dance:


----------



## marjrc

*"Gosh,I love DSL!"*

Like night and day, eh? I love it too!!! I'm already complaining that this computer is TOO slow! It's like a purse.... the bigger the purse, the more stuff you put in it and then you complain you need a bigger purse! lol


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I feel like a kid in a candy store with DSL!I can shrink pictures and watch the little video clips--it is just awesome!To shrink photos before took forever--and the videos?I all but gave up!:dance:YIPPEE:dance::YIPPEE:dance::YIPPEE


----------



## judith

julie, you sure caught vincent's gentleness and sweetness, beautiful photos!


----------



## juliav

Julie - your snow pictures are beautiful. I've said it before and I will say it again, your boys are stunning!!!!

Karen - little Gracie is just a doll, she has the most precious little face.


----------



## ama0722

Gracie looks so scared of that horrible white stuff!

Marj- they really are the best of buds and I love how it looks like there isn't a flake of snow that has been treaded by puppy paws in the first two videos!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie

Marj~ Thank you for thinking of us "snowless" ones. You'll laugh at this one... They have been making artificial snow in our local mtns. so they could begin the ski season! Guess we'll have to venture up there to see how Tori likes snow.


----------



## ivyagogo

Gracie is just too adorable. We are supposed to get some snow early next week. I can't wait! I love the snow and I simply can't wait to see Gryff playing in it. I want him to have a play date with Maggie down the street. She's his Sheltie babe.


----------



## Guest

*Snow*

WOW!!! Did you have a problem with the snow sticking to them?

When my Hav first went out in the snow, she loved it so much that I had a hard time getting her in. When I finally caught her, she had snow balls the size of gold balls stuck all over her belly...and the only way I could get them off was to put her in a warm bath and melt them down! I have since found her a really good snow coat (looks like a surfers wet suit)


----------



## Julie

:bump:
Just bumping this thread up incase anyone has any new snow photos!


----------



## dboudreau

I wasn't sure where to put these pictures, but this looks like a good place. I was playing with the camera settings so the picture quality isn't great. Sorry.

Sam had a lot of fun today in the snow.


----------



## Paige

Debbie, you always have the most awesome pictures of your awesome hav.


----------



## ama0722

Sam looks like so much fun to play with- send him down here Debbie! I love his snow outfit!


----------



## Julie

That is so cute Debbie!
Does his little red suit/coat help him to stay warm,or is it mostly to keep snowballs at bay?Or both?Most of the ones I have seen do not cover the belly and legs like Sam's.I like this one...
My favorites are the center top with his tail up and the center middle with all the fluff of his hair towards his face.How cute!He looks like a lion!


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks Paige.

Amanda, if I send him down will I get him back????? 

Julie, his suit is made of light nylon. Not made for warmth, but really helps with the snow balls. I use it all year when it is raining too. It was expensive, but worth every penny.


----------



## dboudreau

He still gets snowballs in his toes and in the hair that falls out of the suit. This is what he looked like after about an hour of playing.


----------



## Lina

Debbie those are such awesome shots of Sam! You always take the greatest pictures... plus he's a great model, so I guess he makes it easy. 

My favorite picture is the one on the bottom left corner... he looks like a lion with his mane flying in the wind.


----------



## whitBmom

Debbie those are great Photos of Sam! I do love that snow suit. I can see how handy it is too!


----------



## Julie

He looks so cute in his red snow suit!I can see where it really is nice--I bet it saves alot of grooming.


----------



## RickR

Max and Bessie love the snow.


----------



## Lina

Wow, that's a lot of snow, Rick! How long did it take to get all those snowballs off of Rick and Bessie's coats? LOL.


----------



## Julie

Max and Bessie look like they love to play in the snow!What fun!:smow:


----------



## Guest

Leeann said:


> Monte's first time seeing snow.
> 
> YouTube - Monte's First Snow


Ohhh, Leeann..THAT is so cute! I LOVE first snow video's (even if it's YELLOW snow..LOL!)


----------



## Laurief

We had a slow snow today, really the first to stay on the ground, these are not great, but they sure did have a ball. The white lights you see are actually snowflakes that went in front of the camera. Lily likes to walk around, but Logan and Lexi love nothing more than to RLH in the snow!


----------



## Lina

Leslie, what great shots of Logan RLHing in the snow! They look like they're having a blast.


----------



## lfung5

Ok, it's confusing enough that Logan looks like Freddie, but now he runs like Freddie too! They run like rabbits. 

They look like they had a blast in the snow!


----------



## Laurief

Yea Linda, I always thought that they looked so alike, and during our playdate they had a lot of similar behaviors!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Laurie!Love the action shots you guys get!:clap2:


----------



## Paige

Great pictues Lauie. I'm happy to say we haven't had snow yet.


----------



## Gableshavs

Send some snow our way, it's way too hot here in Miami. We had a cold front today and it got down to 68, I haven't had a chance to wear a sweater yet. One thing though, we'll be traveling north for winter break. It's nice to be in snow and then nice to come home. 
Paula


----------



## Leeann

Wahooo it's snowing mommy, look at me go. Laurie, I love how you manage to capture them running, they look like they are having a blast.


----------



## dboudreau

Looks like so much fun Laurie. Great pictures.


Paula, please come and take all the snow you want. It's free!


----------



## Lola

Those are great pictures of the Hav's in the snow. Loved the video of Monte's first snow. We also had snow in Pa yesterday. Wish I knew how to post the pictures on this site. It took me so long to post a picture ID and then to change it took even longer. Laurie, my Lola looks a lot like your black and white one.


----------



## Laurief

you guys are welcome to get any of our snow too!! It is free! I can always manage to get them running as they literally see snow, an dive off the deck. Lexi runs so fast that she is airborn 90% of the time. I am so glad that I actually live somewhere that it does snow since it seems to give them so much pleasure!


----------



## Gableshavs

Our dogs love it when it gets cool, I love it too, we get energized. Now I know I'm romanticizing about snow and ice and slush are not fun, but I can't wait until winter break to go visit friends and family in NJ where it will hopefully be snowing. 
Our cold front lasted one day. It's a lovely beach day though.


----------



## Laurief

Where in NJ do you guys visit??


----------



## ama0722

Logan looks super fast! Laurie time for you to get some lessons and join the agility thread 

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Ananda, I cannot tell you how much I would LOVE to do that, and I think Logan would be perfect for agility. he is super fast, and smart, but i sadly dont have the time. I know nothing about it either, are there local clubs etc. If you have any info., let me know via pm, also I would love to just have the agility equipment, where do you get it??


----------



## irnfit

Great pics of the babies having fun in the snow, Laurie.


----------



## RickR

Lina said:


> Wow, that's a lot of snow, Rick! How long did it take to get all those snowballs off of Rick and Bessie's coats? LOL.


Oh yeah, those snowballs. I said to myself, self.....what do you do? So, I got the hair dryer and melted them......it worked great. Oh, and we had to go through the routine aboutd 6 times because they loved going back out to play in the snow.


----------



## Guest

RickR said:


> Oh yeah, those snowballs. I said to myself, self.....what do you do? So, I got the hair dryer and melted them......it worked great. Oh, and we had to go through the routine aboutd 6 times because they loved going back out to play in the snow.


WOW, Rick! You must have alot of patience!! I just filled my sink with warm water and had her stand in it...

You'd think you could spray them with PAM or something so that the snow wouldn't stick! ound:


----------



## RickR

Here is my first attempt at posting a video.....keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Julie

That's a cute Video Rick!Your Max and Bessie are so cute playing together.


----------



## Suuske747

ooooooowww look at that!!!
Great video!! The FUUUNNN!!!!

Oh I wish we'd get that kind of snow........we usually get soppy snow one morning a year......


----------



## RickR

imamurph52 said:


> WOW, Rick! You must have alot of patience!! I just filled my sink with warm water and had her stand in it...
> 
> You'd think you could spray them with PAM or something so that the snow wouldn't stick! ound:


I tried the water thing, but Max didn't like it.....but it is faster than the hair dryer that's for sure.

Funny you mentioned the PAM, I had thought about wrapping Max's legs in clear wrap.....


----------



## Guest

RickR said:


> I tried the water thing, but Max didn't like it.....but it is faster than the hair dryer that's for sure.
> 
> Funny you mentioned the PAM, I had thought about wrapping Max's legs in clear wrap.....


LOL!!! ound: You need to find some snow coats (with legs!).

Someone in another thread mentioned a product called "Pro Paw" it's a spray that is a natural water repellant (lanolin based). I'm going to try it.

BTW..cute video!


----------



## JanB

I just caught up on this thread...what great pics and videos! We never know if we will get snow or not so I may have to live vicariously through all of you this winter!

Lynn, Those pics of Vincent made me cry. He looks exactly like my Sophie. I miss her so much! Great pics.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Loved the video....I'm jealous.....wish we had snow!


----------



## Julie

JanB said:


> I just caught up on this thread...what great pics and videos! We never know if we will get snow or not so I may have to live vicariously through all of you this winter!
> 
> Lynn, Those pics of Vincent made me cry. He looks exactly like my Sophie. I miss her so much! Great pics.


Jan,
Do you mean my Vincent(Vinnie)? I think you mean my sheltie. I'm sorry they made you cry,unless it was in a good way.:hug:

Vinnie has the sweetest nature....he really does.He my love buddy!


----------



## JanB

Julie said:


> Jan,
> Do you mean my Vincent(Vinnie)? I think you mean my sheltie. I'm sorry they made you cry,unless it was in a good way.:hug:
> 
> Vinnie has the sweetest nature....he really does.He my love buddy!


Sorry, yes, I meant you Julie....Well, in a good way in that my memories of Sophie are such wonderful ones. But in a bad way in that the pain is still raw, but there's not much to do about it. She died in October at 15 1/2 and we miss her so much. Shelties do have such sweet natures. And so smart. Thank goodness we have Tessa.


----------



## dboudreau

This is a very fun thread. Great pictures and video.

This was in my window yesterday.


----------



## Paige

Oh, how could you resist. His coloring looks so pretty in the sunlight.


----------



## Julie

:laugh:How funny is that?That is so very cute!:laugh:


----------



## JanB

Oh, my goodness, how cute.....


----------



## Doggie Nut

OK Deb, that has to be your best one of Sam yet! It definitely must go in the calendar!!


----------



## Guest

dboudreau said:


> This is a very fun thread. Great pictures and video.
> 
> This was in my window yesterday.


Debbie..

THAT is a GREAT photo!!!! You should submit that one to Melissa for the calendar!! :thumb:


----------



## Julie

We have received snow :smow: twice now on top of ice!Guess who just loves it?


----------



## Cosmosmom

I like the snow here in ca - if you want to go up to the snow you can go .. If you don't then go to the desert ..
Tahoe just got its first big storm just in time for Christmas .
As to being snowed in one New Years we were snowed in in Tahoe for 6 days - we could not drive anywhere - it got old after a whiile .. 
I had a lot of snow when I lived in Montreal and people wonder why we had all those tunnels .. and underground malls 6 feet of snow will do it for you ..


----------



## Cosmosmom

Julie - those pictures are so cute !! Thanks ! I had a little chuckle !!


----------



## Thumper

LOVE the pictures and video!

Gosh, this thread is making me want to go grab a blanket and make hot chocolate!  Its a balmy 60 here today.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Yeah, Kara....it's 80 here today....yuk! PLEASE MAIL ME SOME SNOW SO I CAN PLAY LIKE IT IS DECEMBER!!!! ANYONE.....PLEASE????


----------



## Guest

Doggie Nut said:


> Yeah, Kara....it's 80 here today....yuk! PLEASE MAIL ME SOME SNOW SO I CAN PLAY LIKE IT IS DECEMBER!!!! ANYONE.....PLEASE????


80 degrees!!!!! :fish:.....I'll trade you some rain! ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Doggie Nut said:


> Yeah, Kara....it's 80 here today....yuk! PLEASE MAIL ME SOME SNOW SO I CAN PLAY LIKE IT IS DECEMBER!!!! ANYONE.....PLEASE????


Just send my your address and I'll ship as much as you want.:laugh:

Julie, your boys don't look very happy. I think they want in too.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well bring your buckets cause we are about to get about 3-4 days straight of the wet stuff! I think it may cool off too....but still NO SNOW! Hey I am NOT complaining about the rain after coming out of the drought we went through!


----------



## Guest

Doggie Nut said:


> Well bring your buckets cause we are about to get about 3-4 days straight of the wet stuff! I think it may cool off too....but still NO SNOW! Hey I am NOT complaining about the rain after coming out of the drought we went through!


I know, Vicki...You could get a snow machine.. :smow:


----------



## Lina

Debbie I love love love that picture of Sam! How cute!!!! 

Julie your boys look very handsome in the snow. I particularly like Vincent in the snow... he just looks regal. 

And all of you are too lucky with 60 and 80 degree nonsense. It's 43 degrees here and that's the warmest it's been here in longer than I can remember. Blegh.


----------



## juliav

Wonderful pictures everyone. 

Julie - the pictures of your boys are fantastic is usual. Quincy is adorable, but the picture of your Sheltie is to die for. He has the most expressive face and I just want to give him a kiss. 

Edited to add that Vincent is the most handsome sheltie I've ever seen.


----------



## Julie

dboudreau said:


> Julie, your boys don't look very happy. I think they want in too.


Quincy wanted in--but not Vinnie!He lays out there and loves to be outside.He sits and looks like a statue on snow patrol!:smow: It really is wierd!!!But with his double coat,he prefers the cooler temps!

Thank you all for the nice compliments on my boys!Quincy's picture wasn't very good as I took it through the old bubbled/rippled glass in our window--but it sure was fun to see how it would look!


----------



## Missy

Doggie Nut said:


> Yeah, Kara....it's 80 here today....yuk! PLEASE MAIL ME SOME SNOW SO I CAN PLAY LIKE IT IS DECEMBER!!!! ANYONE.....PLEASE????


Vicki, we could do a house swap--- it's only early December and I am so ready for 80 degrees!!!


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer in the snow*

Beame rin the snow.. he loves this white stuff..


----------



## Guest

Beamer said:


> Beame rin the snow.. he loves this white stuff..


AWESOME photos!!! Just beautiful!!!! :yo:


----------



## Beamer

Acouple more beamers in the snow..

The last one is the best.. 
Whoever can tell me what he's doing in the photo gets a complimentary puppy from the fiesta litter.. Kim said its all good..


----------



## Krimmyk

Sully hates the ice we had earlier this week, but he LOVES to eat snow!


----------



## irnfit

Although I love all the pictures in the snow (Beamer is just adorable), I hope I don't have to take any. The inch we got last week was enough for me. But the dogs love it.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Missy, I might just take you up on that! I don't know though I've heard stories about those New England winters...brrrrr! Maybe I'll settle for a visit! The pics of Beamer are great! And i love Sully's snow beard....so adorable!


----------



## juliav

Great pictures of Beamer in the snow and I love his new avatar!!

Sully looks great with a snow mustache.


----------



## Guest

Beamer said:


> Acouple more beamers in the snow..
> 
> The last one is the best..
> Whoever can tell me what he's doing in the photo gets a complimentary puppy from the fiesta litter.. Kim said its all good..


How many guesses do we get??

I think he went potty, and like all dogs is sniffing his spot! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Ryan-----I think Beamer is tracking--tracking a squirrel or a cat!:clap2:Whoo--hope I'm right--I want that Salsa girl of Kimberly's!:dance:


----------



## Julie

Sully looks cute with his "snowcone"!:smow:
I know what you mean--that ice was nasty!It is still 2-3" solid ice on my sidewalks and now has snow on top of that!


----------



## Krimmyk

Julie said:


> Sully looks cute with his "snowcone"!:smow:
> I know what you mean--that ice was nasty!It is still 2-3" solid ice on my sidewalks and now has snow on top of that!


And it just keeps on coming down too! It's REALLY cramping my holiday spending...I mean shopping for gifts...::evilgrin::


----------



## Guest

HEY EVERYONE...Aren't you going to guess what Beamer is doing in his photos??
Did ya miss the challenge???


----------



## Lina

Ryan, that fourth photo of Beamer in your first post deserves to be on a postcard. It's just amazingly beautiful.

And I have no idea what he is doing in that other picture...


----------



## Brady's mom

Here is my snow bunny. My biggest problem with the snow is getting Brady back inside. He loves to play in the snow. Sadly, the snow all melted today and turned the ground into mud. I can tell you this because we had a very unexpected bath today after Brady played a bit too hard in the mud with his friend next door. Let's just say he wasn't looking too pretty after his playtime. I think I hate mud even more than the snow:frusty:


----------



## Beamer

Hahahaha...
Ok, contest is closed!! lol

He was taking a pee! He is all stretched out and slightly lifting his back leg.. lol
January should bee pee/poop challenge.. hahahaa

Ryan


----------



## Guest

Beamer said:


> Hahahaha...
> Ok, contest is closed!! lol
> 
> He was taking a pee! He is all stretched out and slightly lifting his back leg.. lol
> January should bee pee/poop challenge.. hahahaa
> 
> Ryan


OHHHHH..nononnonnono.. NO, Ryan..go back. and look at my guess... I won! Look at my guess...I officially won!!! eace::whoo:eace::whoo:

Where's my little nacho?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

That's not fair Ryan:boink: I think Diane won! I had a guess too---but I was wrong! WHOO-HOO! Diane gets one of Kimberly's puppies-------which are you picking Diane?:becky:


----------



## Julie

Karen,
Brady looks really cute in his coat in the snow.:smow: 
unfortunately---we are not going to have your mud problem for a long time.We have several inches and more on the way! :smow::smow::smow:


----------



## Guest

Julie said:


> That's not fair Ryan:boink: I think Diane won! I had a guess too---but I was wrong! WHOO-HOO! Diane gets one of Kimberly's puppies-------which are you picking Diane?:becky:


I'm not greedy...I'll take any one of those little cute little cachorros:biggrin1:


----------



## Krimmyk

RickR said:


> Oh yeah, those snowballs. I said to myself, self.....what do you do? So, I got the hair dryer and melted them......it worked great. Oh, and we had to go through the routine aboutd 6 times because they loved going back out to play in the snow.


I was unaware the snow had fallen and Corey let Sully out, in, then on the bed with me. I had no idea till later when I put 2 and 2 together, dreading I dragged out the grooming kit...No matts, not even a tangle!!!! :clap2: And still not having issues. Thank my lucky stars, too bad my human son gets mad when he gets snow on his "paws" even in mittens he comes running in demanding to have it taken off.ound:


----------



## Guest

*Snow Cartoons*


----------



## whitBmom

Those are great photos!  They make winter so much more fun! I definately look at the season way differently.


----------



## Julie

Diane!ound:ound:
How cute!And Hilarious!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Diane....thanks for the LAUGH! Made my day dear!ound:ound:


----------



## RickR

We had a little more snow, Max and Bessie seem to love it.


----------



## irnfit

Awww, they're so cute. Bessie sure is growing.


----------



## RickR

She sure is, and I've got to tell you....Bessie is a lover, she showers us with kisses all the time, Max...well, he loves us, he just never kissed us as much as Bessie does.


----------



## Guest

Cute clip, Rick!! I like Bessies sweater!!

We had "some" snow down here in Portland yesterday, but it didn't stick.


----------



## juliav

Rick,

Love the movie and the pictures. Max and Bessie are sure adorable.


----------



## Guest

HELP, I can't get off the forum and get any productive work done!! :frusty:

All these threads have me tied down ...


----------



## RickR

Diane, I hear you......work, what's work....it's bye Paula....I'm leaving for my office so I can get on the Hav forum all day....see ya! And she says, hey....I see you were on the forum again, don't you do any work at the office?


----------



## Guest

*Confessions of a Forum Addict!*

....well, I was cleaning..but passed to close to my PC...(ok..well not that I'm on wireless and drag it around room to room..)ound:


----------



## Julie

Neat video of Bessie and Max!I love the way she makes Max do all the chasing!That-a girl!:clap2:

They are very sweet.Cute pictures of the 2 of them.Bessie sure has grown nicely.Cute!Cute!Cute!


----------



## Lina

Bessie and Max are just TOO CUTE together. I love the pics and the video!


----------



## Janet Zee

Max & Bessie are adorable together.  Makes me want to get #2 for Bacci to play with.


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures of Max and Bessie. It is hard to get such a great picture of a Black dog. Wonderful.


----------



## RickR

Janet Zee said:


> Max & Bessie are adorable together. Makes me want to get #2 for Bacci to play with.


Let me tell you, Max and Bessie PLH (play like *ell).....it's so much fun to watch them have fun....and it wears them out as well.


----------



## ivyagogo

We just came inside from Gryff's first major snow outing. I love this first picture: "What am I supposed to do?"

We have only gotten about 3-4 inches so far. We are going to get around 10 inches.


----------



## Guest

Ivy...Is that a life line you have attached to Gryff so he doesn't disappear on you??:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

Precious, Gryff looks so cute.


----------



## Julie

I like the last picture of Gryff with the "snowcone".Those are always so funny!:bounce:


----------



## juliav

Oh, poor little Gryff, he is just not at all sure about this thing they call snow!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh my poor doggie. We just went out to play with the Sheltie down the street. He had fun for a while, but then when all the snow was stuck to any part of him that wasn't covered he realized that he was cold and miserable. I wrapped him in a towel and carried him home. I hope the snowsuit I ordered comes tomorrow.


----------



## Thumper

Gryff is SO cute! And Beamer! I love the pictures of him, especially the one jumping off the stump! He's such a character!

And Max and Bessie look ADORABLE together!

So..your little girl is a lovebug, ehh? :kiss: That is too sweet! My girl loves to kiss and snuggle too. Although, she thinks she automatically gets a head/neck scratch in exchange! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Gryff is so cute - like "Mom, I don't want to go out in that". We just got freezing rain, no snow. Kodi acted like this was the best thing since freeze dried beef liver. He ran in circles for about 10 minutes, then came in full of ice.


----------



## Guest

ivyagogo said:


> Oh my poor doggie. We just went out to play with the Sheltie down the street. He had fun for a while, but then when all the snow was stuck to any part of him that wasn't covered he realized that he was cold and miserable. I wrapped him in a towel and carried him home. I hope the snowsuit I ordered comes tomorrow.


Ivy,

Let us know how you like the snow suit when it comes...
I still haven't made a decision :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Ryan wrote: *"January should bee pee/poop challenge"*

I don't think SO !!!!! LOL ound:

Debbie, those pics of Sam RLH in the snow are beautiful! He looks like he is having so much fun. What a joy to watch! Love that one of him in the window. Poor wittle Sam... "it's cold mom!" 

Laurie, it's great seeing the pups have fun like that. Seems like Logan really goes for the snow.

Rick, cute video of the kids! Love the 2nd one too and those pics! Very good!! I'd swear I was looking into Ricky's eyes when I see these of Max. Max just needs a white goatee and they'd be twins! 

Ryan, I really love those pictures of Beamerboy. Wow! That one of him flying off the stump is great, but it's the one of him looking away that is stunning! He looks like a great white snowy owl. Beautiful!

Gryff and Brady are too sweet. They look so much alike!

Some of you want snow?? I've got tons of it! More fell last night and we're getting some on Sunday. C'est la vie in Montreal! :biggrin1:

I have some pics and clips to post, but have no time to get them ready! :frusty:


----------



## marjrc

Some pics......

First one was a light snowfall, but the others are from the storm we got on the 3rd. 11 inches fell that day and night! The dogs LOVED every inch. ound:

That's Sammy burrowing his head in the snow. He does that each and every time. Looks like he's been snorting the 'white stuff' ! :biggrin1:

The last pic is of Ricky.


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness Marj----look at all those snowballs he has all over him!He must of needed a hot bath!:laugh:

They sure look like they had the time of their lives!:bounce::smow::bounce::smow:


----------



## Guest

Geez, Marj....is that Ricky with all of the snow balls stuck to him???
Must have frozen his "plumbing!" ound:


----------



## dboudreau

Hav's and snow, so much fun. Great pics Marj.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Wonderful pictures .. Thanks everyone !!


----------



## TnTWalter

*OMG I ordered a snowsuit and it came today...*

so cute...

from http://www.barkandstuff.com/shop/

I love it. And she customized it to fit him perfectly. I also did the turtleneck instead of the hood, Winston is not a fan of the hoods. LOL.

I'll post a picture tomorrow.

The material is really nice too. He looks adorable. I haven't taken it off of him since 'trying it out'. LOL.


----------



## ChristineL

I love all the pics of the Havs in the snow. Gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc

Jan, that's Sammy in the picture, with all those snowballs. Ricky gets them too! Our floors are wet for hours!!

Here are more snow photos....... First one is of my lovely Snow Beasts! :biggrin1: Second is of Ricky in action, looking at the camera. Then it's Sammy, then one of them in their suit/jacket. Ricky's snowsuit covers his legs and it saves a LOT of drying time! I love it, but it's too big so I safety-pinned it along the top so it's quite... um....... elegant!! :biggrin1: Hey, I'm not a seamstress and I forgot to ask my MIL to do something with it the last time I saw her. lol

We are getting a huge blizzard tomorrow. They say from 20-45cm. (10-20") of snow and lots of wind, with temps at around -21C (-6 F). BRRRRRRRRR!!!!! I'll have tons of pictures to show ya, I'm sure.......


----------



## TnTWalter

*Here's the snowsuit..*










Winnie and the kids had a blast! DH took them sledding with Winston and he chased them up and down the hills....there were other kids there who played as well. He was a hit. I was shopping and DH doesn't take pictures so sadly none of them...but here's some more backyard romping.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Looks like fun! Wish I were there with Valentino! Keep posting please!!


----------



## casperkeep

Those pictures of Winnie are soooo darn cute!!!!!!! Jillee has a snow suit that we ordered from petedge....I am going to wait to put it on her though because I do not what it to rub her boo boo!!!! We are getting a bunch of freezing rain or sleet right now.....for the past couple of hours....wonder what we will wake up to...the girls have all gone potty for the night so we shall see in the morning.....yucky yucky!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Snow storm starting*

I thought that I would take some pictures of outside before the storm started....but it had been storming for a little bit when I took these pictures......I'll take some pictures in the morning if we get a bunch of snow....I hope the sleet or freezing rain stops soon and the snow comes...I do not like all the ice....too scary!!!! They say that we may get up to 17 inches of snow and then with the blowing we shall see.....but you never know what the weather will do!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Winston looks so adorable! He makes me want to go to the snow!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep

I took a picture of the kennel because it has been filled with snow from all the drifting so we shall see if that happens tonight!!!! There are no doggies out in the kennel incase anyone was wondering....we have that for when we have company and the doggies can be out with us but safe from not getting out of the gates....plus we will let Lizzie stay outhere when we just run to town sometimes....she loves the outside but I like her in the house with us.....she likes both though.....they are all asleep on the counch right now with hubby!!!


----------



## Guest

MARJ...Your snow pictures are GREAT!! Looks like you're getting buried though...YIKES!

Trish..Winston's snow suit looks adorable on him! Does it cover his tummy?? 
Can their feet freeze from being in the snow ??


----------



## JanB

Marj, Sammy and Ricky look like they're having a blast! I'm sure it's especially great to see Ricky playing so hard, the picture of health.

Trish, I love Winston's snowsuit. How lucky he is to have your kids to play with in the snow!

All these pics make our expected 1 -2 inches of snow laughable


----------



## casperkeep

Jan we are getting hit with sleet or freezing rain...it has for quite a while tonight....several hours!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Winston is cute!!!!! He looks like a mini Sam (Debbie's Sam)! lol

I love how these dogs have so much fun in the snow. I remember being young and carefree and also loving the snow. Now all I think about is UGH - have to clean the van off, dogs come in full of snowballs, have to scrape the windows and heat the van up before taking it, have to put on boots..... UGH, UGH and UGH!!!


----------



## Kathy

I have so enjoyed all these great neezer snow pictures! I laughed so much. It does make one think though, since these are dogs that originated in Cuba (NO snow there) wonder why this breed loves it so much? I have never heard of a Havanese NOT liking the snow. 

Kathy (who is glad I can enjoy the snow from looking at pictures and not living in it!!!)


----------



## Laurief

Trish, those are so cute - I love the snowsuit = looks like he had a lot of fun!


----------



## Diana

Although I have already had enough of winter weather myself, I love all these pictures of everyone having such a great time. Pure joy! 

Trish, Winston looks adorable! You are so right, I need one of those snowsuits also. I was thinking how great this will eventually be-my kids are always begging me to play with them in the snow. Now, when the puppy is old enough, I can send them ALL out to amuse themselves while I watch from the nice, warm, kitchen window! :biggrin1:


-Diana


----------



## Leeann

This one is for Ryan


----------



## Guest

WOW, Leeann..your Hav's look like they are in a little snow fort! Brrrrr :smow:


----------



## Guest

TnTWalter said:


> so cute...
> 
> from http://www.barkandstuff.com/shop/
> 
> I love it. And she customized it to fit him perfectly. I also did the turtleneck instead of the hood, Winston is not a fan of the hoods. LOL.
> 
> I'll post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> The material is really nice too. He looks adorable. I haven't taken it off of him since 'trying it out'. LOL.


Trish..

After looking at a bizillion snow suits, I have settled on this one that you and Ivy bought.

I just need to know one thing...what size did you order for Winston? (how much does he weigh?). Sophie is 12 lbs and about 16" in length..


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, it's great to see your boys having fun. Looks like Riley was about to poop - good timing with turning the video cam off! LOL

Blizzard here, in Laval, Quebec today! Lots of snow, tons of wind and temps VERY cold. The dogs, however, LOVE it! It's some work getting them in and out, cleaned of snow and floors wiped, but hey... it's worth it to see all the fun they have. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Wow, Marj!!! I hope you have a nice toasty fire going! :tea:

BTW...I just ordered this product that someone here on the forum suggested. It's called PAWPRO
It's a natural water/snow repellent for the coat and feet. If any one wants to check it out, here is the Web site:

http://www.unique-idea.com/search.php

Thank You to the person who first suggested this product!


----------



## Leeann

Diane yes it is like a little hut, we have already had a couple feet of snow this year and I shoveled an area in the back yard for them to go potty in. I usually keep the deck clear for them to run and play on but they are without the back yard now untill the spring.

Marj, we are getting the same storm except we have turned over to ice, I can only imagine how much snow you are getting out of this one. We do have a nice fire going while watching football today.


----------



## marjrc

How I WISH we had some fire in here, but no fireplace.  Leeann, I sympathize. I can't stand the ice rain! It coats everything, it's slippery as heck and though it's very pretty, it's no fun for the dogs or kids to play in. 

There are a couple of pdts. at the store I now work at for the dogs' paws. One is a balm, shaped like an antiperspirant, and another is a spray containing an oil of some sort. I'm not sure about any residue that the dogs may bring back into the house, so I'm not keen on trying it. For now, it hasn't been something the dogs need since they aren't out for very long. If I were taking them on daily walks all winter, I'd definitely have that or booties. I'm sure Ricky's booties from last year dont' fit him anymore, though they probably fit Sammy fine. I'm just too lazy to get out there for walks in this cold!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Here's a clip of Ricky and Sammy out on the deck today....


----------



## Guest

Marj...

How deep would you say the snow on your deck is??


----------



## ChristineL

Marj, I can't believe all the snow on your deck! Your boys looked like they were wading through it!


----------



## TnTWalter

imamurph52 said:


> Trish..
> 
> After looking at a bizillion snow suits, I have settled on this one that you and Ivy bought.
> 
> I just need to know one thing...what size did you order for Winston? (how much does he weigh?). Sophie is 12 lbs and about 16" in length..


I originally ordered a medium, but i emailed to find out about arrival time. based on his measurements [14", 11" neck] she thought medium would be too big so she tweaked the small to be bigger...he's just over 11 pounds. It really fits well. You put his head through the tummy opening and put his front paws through, then back paws and reverse it to take it off.

i would email her and tell her measurements. she was super nice and it was very fast. the material is great.

although the fur around the feet still get clumps so i'm looking into boots. depending on how deep i do still put his jacket overtop because it covers more of his tummy....the tummy is exposed to the elements as is the rear so it can fit over the head and so they can do their business. so they do get snowy in those areas.

anyone know of good affordable boots??

good luck! and i think it was right around $40 after shipping, etc. so not bad.


----------



## Laurief

Marj, we are all ice, slush and rain here - it so so yukky!! 
I have to say that it warms my heart to see Ricky playing in the snow! I am so happy he is feeling better. I wish what we had was snow, instead of this gross slush. It all melts during the day, and then turns to ice at night, and then slush in the late am- yuk!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Lets play sissy!!!*

Here are some pictures of the girls in the snow.....Jillee and Lizzie love it....Ginger just likes to eat it.....Jillee and Lizzie run around chasing each other....it makes my belly hurt but I guess she feels fine.....you would not know that she had surgery a few days ago!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau

Don't ya just love the snow. If you look on the calendar winter starts next week. Someone forgot to tell Mother Nature.

Winston is very cute in his snowsuit, I agree Marj, he looks like a "mini Sam".

Megan, but all the track in the snow, your furkids are having a great time.

Great video taping Leeann, Ryan should appreciate it. Didn't he want a pee/poop challenge.:biggrin1:


Marj, you may have to get the deck shovelled a bit or your babies may get lost in the snow. I think I saw Sammy whizing.

We are getting hit by the same storm. We have had about 6-8 inches of snow and now it has turned to freezing rain. By morning they are forecasting heavy rain. What a mess. Yes, I have the woodstove blazing. Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## irnfit

The snow looks so pretty. Glad we only got slush and it is all gone now. I'm sure we will get our share of the white stuff soon enough. My 2 love to play in the snow, too.


----------



## Cheryl

Most of these pictures make me miss the snow, but I noticed that a lot of the photos were taken from the inside. Marj, your video made it seem way too cold and did not glamorize the blizzard. I am glad that I do not have dogs melting on my floor.


----------



## Cheryl

By the way, we are expecting a lot of rain this week. That will be bad enough. Roixe hates the rain and we have to move a pee pad to by the back door because she is too much of a princess to go outside while it is "weatheirng."


----------



## juliav

Marj and Megan, that is a whole lot of snow!!! It looks beautiful.  The only time I get to see snow is when we go to the mountain. I don't know how you guys drive in it!!!


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, you're right, we definitely have to clear more snow from the deck! lol Poor Sammy almost sunk in and never came out!! ound: One of the kids made a bit of a space for them after supper, but with the strong winds, it's all blown apart again. I'll do something tomorrow.

I know it's going towards you, in the Maritimes, but i hope it's "only" snow and not the freezing rain. Laurie, I agree that that is worse than snow as it's so messy and no fun for anyone to be playing in.

Diane, I'd say at least 12" fell but with the wind there are drifts and areas 3 and 4 feet deep on the deck. The yard and front of our house are worse. Here are some pics I took out front around 11 p.m. It was so still and peaceful out there at that time. Quite nice actually. But the snow..... ! Yikes! The walkway got cleared again but we didn't even try to dig the cars out yet. Should be FUN tomorrow!! 

We have a wall of snow, 3 ft. high and about 6 feet deep at the end of our driveway (behind the red car in one of the pics) and if the plow doesn't come by in the night, we are not moving. Ralph will have to wait before he can go to work because there is no way we can dig out of that. I have an 11:20 appt. for ricky's blood test, but methinks I'll be staying home too! lol


----------



## Lina

Wow Marj, now that is SNOW! We got a measly 1-2 inches here (though after it turned to freezing rain and gusting winds it was NOT fun)... I feel like we got nothing now. LOL.


----------



## casperkeep

I will take the snow that we got.....you got a bunch Marj.....I am ready for spring but i guess i have awhile....hubby is going to go plow the driveway so we can go into town!!!


----------



## Guest

My Goodness, Marj...those photos put a whole new spin on "I'm Dreaming of a White Christmas!"...

I'd be tying life lines to my Hav's..


----------



## marjrc

"... lifelines to the Havs" LOL I haven't had to do that just yet. ound: 

Officially, we got 40 or so cm. (about 15-18 "), though with the wind drifting the snow everywhere it seems like so much more. Today was a snow day for most of us. The plow didn't come by until 11 or so and I cancelled my vet appt. Ralph stayed home until they had passed. There was no way for us to get out. Lina and Mike had no school, but Alex had to go. He had his Physics exam downtown. He takes a bus and metro there and back so much easier than driving! 

I baked and baked today... loads of cookies. I made ginger cookies, 3 color ones, apricot coconut spirals, Nutella choc. chip ones and Nutella cupcakes. I also made butter tart squares. I'm done for now and too pooped to make dinner! lol Lina and her friend made the Nutella cookies and helped a little bit, but I guess I just had the energy so went to it. I have a few cakes I want to make so will do that another time. ... maybe !

So, snowed in or not, it's been a productive day and now I'm POOPED! :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB

Oh yum, Marj, I bet your house smells heavenly! Those are some snow drifts!! I'm sure it's quite beautiful. 

We ended up with just a dusting but I live in an area where schools close for a measley couple inches. You would be so entertained by our weather forecasters with their "Live Eye Snow Watch" updates, lol!


----------



## Missy

SO what does a person with MHS do on a snow day? take pictures of their Havs of course. Enjoy.


----------



## Missy

and then...


----------



## Missy

and later that day... nice and warm again


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Missy. The "SnowCash" is very cute. The door pics are great.


----------



## mintchip

juliav said:


> Oh, poor little Gryff, he is just not at all sure about this thing they call snow!!!


Me either! Glad we don't have to deal with it daily:whoo:
Great photos everyone!!


----------



## JanB

Missy, they are so cute, looks like they had a ball and wore themselves out  Love the pic of them cuddled up next to one another! Makes me wish we'd get a little snow this year just to see Tessa play.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, Cash is killing me with those eyes, I wish I could have him stare into my eyes in person, what great pics of your guys!


----------



## juliav

Missy,

Cash and Jasper are absolutely adorable together. Love the snow pictures, love the indoor pictures. They are truly best friends.


----------



## Lina

Missy, those are great pictures of Jasper and Cash! They look wonderful together, your little yin and yang!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Now I know where all our snow is going!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn

Missy,
Those pictures were totally awesome!!! Really beautiful....thanks for taking the time and sharing them with us. I so enjoyed them.


----------



## pjewel

Love, love, love those pictures, especially the wistful one looking out the door and the warm and fuzzy ones of them chilling out (no pun intended) together and the end of a romp in the snow.


----------



## Guest

Missy..

I really enjoyed your photos..especially the snuggle ones! :bounce:


----------



## casperkeep

Those pictures were really cute!!!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Forgot to mention Missy how sweet and adorable all of your pics are! I agree with Diane.....love the cuddling ones.....angelic!


----------



## Missy

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, all you Texans and Californians, and anyone without snow--- here is a snow fix for you (no Havs in these ones though just huge icebergs - jas and cash are pg 22 beginning at #211) -- Notice how DH has snow blown running paths for the boys--- they still like to be on top of the snow though. It is a little warmer today and tomorrow I worry that they may start to fall through the snow and get stuck


----------



## Doggie Nut

THANKS MISSY FOR THE SNOW FIX!! IT'S A WINTER WONDERLAND! ENJOY, STAY WARM AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Laurief

Wow, I cannot believe how much Jasper looks like Lily. Down to the curly hair and the dark in the tail and ears. What great shots!!


----------



## juliav

Wow Missy,

Thanks for the snow pics, it's a real winter wonderland. The only way I enjoy snow is through pictures and tv.


----------



## marjrc

Missy, what GREAT snow pics of your boys! They are gorgeous and too cute! 
Ah, I see you got a sprinkling or two of the white stuff. LOL We are drowning in it, and they are predicting rain tomorrow with very mild temps. Should be lovely come Monday when it all freezes again!! Just in time for all that holiday driving! :frusty:

I had one of our sons shovel the deck a bit and so the dogs aren't as high as the railing now! yikes, that was scary! They could easily have gone over onto where the pool is, the little buggers.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Missy!That is such a cutie picture of Jasper's cute lil' behind looking out the door!Love Cash's closeup!Great.:clap2: I can't tell you what a thrill it is to see pictures like this when I'm in a hospital.:hug:Thanks!:hug:


----------



## Leeann

I love all the pictures Missy, Jasper & Cash really seem to be enjoying the snow. I know what you mean about them getting stuck, Riley has already done that once and guess who had to trott out to get him.. Is spring coming any time soon??


----------



## marjrc

more pics of Ricky and Sammy dashing through the snow.....


----------



## Missy

OMG- Marj!!! Ricky and Sammy are so darn cute in the snow. And it looks like you may have more snow than us!!! but then again you are in Canada. 

Laurie, Lily and Jasper really do look alike!! same expressions too-- I remember a picture you had posted of her pawing at your son (I think) at a table-- and it looked so so so much like Jassy


----------



## Lynn

Those are beautiful pictures of your home and the snow! Thank you for the snow picture! I am still glad it is your snow and not mine. With a crowd coming to my home for Christmas Eve and a slope down to my front door....I always hoping for snow after Christmas....I am afraid someone will slip to my front door one of these times.


----------



## Lynn

Marj,

You have alot of snow:jaw: I am really glad that is yours and not mine! I am enjoying the pictures....though!!! Love the pictures of the boys playing in the snow!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Wow! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the snow photos. I was raised in Arizona before moving to CA so other than one semester of college in a snowy region of AZ ( I transferred to ASU back down in the desert), I've never experienced snow. I cannot imagine 6 ft drifts up against my house. I must say it is so beautiful though. It makes me nostalgic for something I've never experienced....thanks for sharing all the wonderful photos.


----------



## JanB

Missy, Marj, great snow pics!!! So far it's the only snow I've seen this year. It's hit or miss where I live. My breeder told me Havs love the cold and snow...interesting for a breed from Cuba!


----------



## Guest

Gee, Marj..your snow looks like it just keeps getting higher and higher!!


----------



## Missy

you know Cash doesn't seemed phazed by any kind of weather. But my little polar bear Jasper comes alive in the cold and the snow!!!! go figure-- maybe there is a deep dark secret about Cuba that has been hidden.


----------



## Amy R.

Marj, what wonderful winter pix. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Marj and Missy. Don't ya just love the snow!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer

Whoaa Marj!
Great pics! How mush snow did you goys get?! The foot of snow we got last week is all melting because of the mild temps!

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747

ooooooooohhhhhh I just love love love absolutely love, did I already say LOVE these snow pictures!!!!! Snow and hav's!! Can it get any better!!!?!?!!!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, everyone. 

I have to admit, that I see snow a little differently now that we have Havs! lol I had enjoyed it when the kids were smaller, although the dressing up part I could have done without! They helped me have fun in the snow again, but now it's the dogs doing that and so it's a real joy to see them have such a blast.

Ryan, it's melting a lot here too lately. We had very mild temps and even rain a day or two, so the deck doesn't look quite so white and fluffy anymore. In fact, it looks dotted with "chocolate chips"! OH joy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Missy and Marj for the "snow fix". Your pix are beautiful! I can't even imagine living w/that much snow...


----------



## Missy

uhhhg. we are supposed to get 10 more inches today!!! it was fun- but now I am ready for spring!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Mercy me! Where will you put it??


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> uhhhg. we are supposed to get 10 more inches today!!! it was fun- but now I am ready for spring!!!


I feel the same Missy, we have had enough already. I'm so glad I do not have to work tomorrow.


----------



## irnfit

Marj, I know what you mean. Now that we have the dogs, I'm a little bummed (very little) that we don't have any snow. They have so much fun in it. Well, winter just started, so I better be careful what I wish for. We're supposed to get a little snow tonight.


----------



## luv3havs

Seeing all the snow pictures makes me glad I don't live in New England anymore!
Memories of living in Massachusetts and Connecticut, and shoveling lots of snow, and changing kids mittens a hundred times a day, are not so fun. 

Snow is pretty and I'd love an inch or 2, so my dogs could romp and we could have some laughs at them doing their RLH in the snow.

However, I really don't miss those days of not seeing my grass from November until April.


----------



## CacheHavs

Here are a couple of pictures of our snow we had the day before yesterday.









This is Cher look how far up the snow goes on her.









This is the picture I took about five minutes later they were digging on the door like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## ama0722

Wow Heather- maybe since I have only been to Vegas and driving thru on my way to LA, I think of NV as being a desert! I had no idea there was snowy areas. 

I love the faces of let me in now! I always feel bad for them as could you imagine if your bathroom had mud puddles, rain, etc... yuck!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs

Well Amanda, we get quite a bit of snow up here in the northern part of the state.

They have seen snow, but it was mostly just a skim then it would go away. This is the first amount of snow that they have seen, so when I first put them outside they took off like usual until they got into the middle of it then they decided it wasn't that fun, but rather cold:jaw::smow: The look on their faces though was pricelessound:


----------



## BeverlyA

I've been avoiding this thread because I'm so sick of all of our snow, so when I finally got caught up on it tonight I was just stunned by the beautiful pictures! Julie! Outstanding! And Rick, I always love seeing pictures of your little Bessie since she's a sibling to my Cooper! 
Keep em coming everyone!

Beverly


----------



## clubbabalu

*Heather's Snowy Havs At Her Door*

CacheHavs: Heather that pic of your Havs waiting to be let inside is the CUTEST EVER! They look like three little bears propped up at your door. And the top knot on the closest one is killing me. So cute! Great shot! Brrrr!

(If I make a mistake in naming here, I'm not used to this type of list forum so plllleeeeaaaassseee forgive me, I'm doing my very best!)

Patti
mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## Doggie Nut

Still lovin the snow picsand still SNOWLESS here in Dallas!


----------



## Missy

Heather, I love those pictures!!! Cher is very glamorous in the snow. And the three at the door are just so cute...


----------



## Julie

I'm sick of the ice and snow(we are living it)--but I do love looking at the pictures!:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

We think Havs love the snow, look at this dog.


----------



## Sissygirl

That was hilarious!! Totally enjoyed - thanks for posting!!!


----------



## irnfit

That was one crazy dog.

It was easy for him to get through the snow - short hair so he can't get icicles. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie

What utter joy! That is one happy dog!


----------



## dotndani

Here are a couple shots of Duncan while we were upstate over the holidays.


----------



## Julie

Debbie--that was so cool! Everyone here gathered around to see that twice! What a neat looking dog too--love the markings. I'm so glad we don't have that much snow.....I can not believe how that dog just completely disappears,and then pops up and you can see his black ears. Thank goodness he isn't all white! The owners could be looking for him for months!ound:


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures of Duncan in his sweater!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Rudolph Dog should be on Lettermen or Leno or something.....he qualifies for Super Dog!!


----------



## Guest

Geez...who needs a snow plow when you have a dog like that! That video was amazing!!
(....kinda reminded me of the movie "Tremors" ound


----------



## Lina

That dog cracked me up! I love how you could just see his black ears pointing up as he jumped around like a maniac. ound:

Of course, he at least does not have to undergo tons of brushing afterwards. Lucky dog.


----------



## Laurief

THAT IS MY FAVORITE VIDEO OF ALL TIME!! That dog is just so hilarious, and how much fun he had!! I bet he slept well that afternoon. His coloring is incredible, I kept trying to figure out if he had a coat on or not - so pretty.

Dot - Love Duncans sweater- he looks like he did a little snow plowing himself.


----------



## Missy

What I great video--- All I could think was I am so glad we don't have that MUCH snow- and what a lucky dog not have all that fur to get it stuck into. but it was a light fluffy snow. 

Duncan is adorable in his coat!!!


----------



## Guest

Debbie...I wonder if that's a German short hair in the video...I'll bet that dog has quite a character!!

Also..I love Duncans sweater!


----------



## dboudreau

Diane, If I was a betting gal, I would say there was some Dalmation in that pooch.

Sam and the kids and I went out and had some fun in the snow today


----------



## Guest

Ha!!! Sam looks like he just devoured a HUGE snow cone!!

That's a cute snow face!!!


----------



## juliav

Sam looks so happy running through the snow.


----------



## SMARTY

that video just made my day. I loved it.


----------



## Laurief

That Sam is such an "outdoorsman"!! Cutie pie!


----------



## Paige

SAM IS THE MAN


----------



## Julie

Oh I love love love the pictures of Sam! He is such a stud muffin and he looks so red next to the snow! The photo where he is running straight for you......my favorite!:hug:


----------



## Missy

Sam is so Beautiful!!! he is getting more red again isn't he! simply gorgeous dog.


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, that is one crazy snowdog!!!!! LOL It looks like he's swimming in the snow! What a fun-loving pooch. I had such a blast watching him play and will show hubby the clip when he gets home. Thanks! 

Beautiful shot of Sam running at you!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc

And I thought Sammy was a snowbunny! After seeing that clip, I dunno...... but here he is anyway, rolling and rolling in the stuff. He just can't get enough, the nut! 

I just wish he didn't have LONG hair!! :frusty:


----------



## Guest

Gee-whiz, Marg..THAT is ALOT of snow!!! How do you get your dogs defrosted?? ound:

Do you just put them in warm water to melt it off?


----------



## marjrc

LOL Diane! ound:

Looking at my Havs, you'd never in a million years guess they are natives of Cuba and before that Spain and Italy! They must think they are huskies or something. :canada: I hate to tell people they are part of the Bichon family because Havs are so much heartier than most Bichons, such as the Maltie... though of course there are exceptions (right Isabella? :biggrin1: )

I know many who rinse them off with warm water, but I dont' bother. That is just too much work for this lazy girl. They go out 20x/day !! When there is fresh snow, I will try to get their coats and snowsuit on which saves a LOT of work! If not, I towel them a bit and let them go nuts. My house is NOT the cleanest one on the block, what can I say? But my pups are happy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Guest

Marj...

I've been waiting for it to snow here again, as I just bought this lanolin spray that is suppose to repel ice and snow...If it works, that would be awesome, as that way they can just run their little hearts out..


----------



## Paige

Marj, Sammy looks like he is having way to much fun. It sure does show how much he likes the snow. We haven't had but a dusting so far here. I am not complaining either. Although Nigel has never seen alot of snow and he loves to be outdoors, so I have a feeling he will love it.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, Sam is such a gorgeous dog! I love that second picture of him running towards the camera with all the snowballs on his face! 

Marj, Sammy looks like he is having a blast in the snow. What a cutie.


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks everyone. Sam is a great model and it helps to have a good camera. lol lol

Marj, Sammy and Sam must be related. They adore the snow. Maybe its the name.? Great pictures.


----------



## Julie

Marj-I love that photo of Sammy---the last one! How cute--Sammy with a snowcone!


----------



## ama0722

Sammy is so cute with the snow, made me miss it for a second!

Amanda


----------



## amy-ciara

I´ve found 1 pic of Ciara´s first snow.


----------



## Lina

Look at that little butt! Too cute.


----------



## Ans

Hiro has not seen the snow yet.
Because in the Netherlands we didn't had any snow.
But time will tell.

hoto:


----------



## Susanne

Yeah, we had snow in Decembre last year eace:ound:ound:


----------



## amy-ciara

Not even 100 km away from us and little brother Clyde and his Bonny-mate enjoy themselves in snow. I´m looking forward Röschen´s first snow.


----------



## Julie

Neat to see your pictures of the snow and surroundings. Looks like you have a beautiful pond there in the summer months! So cute to see Ciara as a pup with a cute little bum...and to see her grown up and running/chasing with Sammy.

Thanks for sharing your pictures!:hug:


----------



## Guest

Nice snow pictures, Martina and Susanne!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## amy-ciara

@ Julie: Susanne´s Clyde is Ciara´s son (Alibaba) with his playmate Bonny. The wonderful garden belongs to Susanne.


----------



## pjewel

Love those pictures. They look like they're having so much fun. Beautiful place.


----------



## Julie

Oh I'm sorry ---
I had Ciara's hine-y and Susanne's dogs mixed up! They are great pictures....
I had Ciara all grew up with Bonny and Clyde!ound:

They do look alot alike!


----------



## Susanne

Here you can see the garden in the summer without snow ;-))


----------



## Julie

Oh my gosh--I'm in love! I so love this pond and the train too? How cool! I'm going to have to show my Mom these pictures..she has a pond and really big koi fish...I love your design/layout. Nothing is cuter than a hav looking and thinking about catching one of those fish!


----------



## Susanne

Julia, the Hav in the pond was a visitor from Sweden... Our dogs dont't go swimming. They're afraid to get wet :biggrin1:

One day Bonny tried to hunt a duck an fell into the pond. Oh, she was not amused ;-))
Clyde fell into the water when he tried to catch Bonny. He was not amused, too.

Our dogs looked like a car when they saw Banzei swimming :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina

What a great pond and train set! I love your backyard.


----------



## marjrc

Awwwww.. what an adorable little Ciara! 

Love the garden pictures too! I guess you don't get much snow, right? 

Our winter wonderuland of pristine, white snow on our deck has turned into gray and brown mush with chunks of goodnessknowswhat! uke:
It's ugly and dirty because we've had very mild temperatures and rain the past week. UGH ! I hate the deep freeze temps, but this is just messy and I'm actually looking forward to some clean snow! ound:

Fun pictures, everyone! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Susanne*

my neighboor 2 doors down has a fabulous set up like yours in his backyard. My kids love it. He has open houses a few times a year, sometimes a busload of peoplel will come! So cool.

More pics please.


----------



## clubbabalu

*Bonny and Clyde*

Susanne, those snow pics of Bonny and Clyde posted on 1/08 are wonderful! The fluffy Hav coat looks useful finally! Where I live in California it's just too hot most of the time to sport such fluffitude. The coloring or your Havs is just gorgeous, too. It reminds me of Desi before we chopped his hair off.

Patti, mom to Baba and Desi


----------



## ama0722

We have snow in southern California! And so we finally get to participate in this challenge!


----------



## Julie

Beautiful picture Amanda! That backdrop is awesome!


----------



## Guest

Amanda...

Must be NICE to be able to wear a T-shirt in the SNOWound:

Beautiful picture!


----------



## ama0722

It was 78F Sunday- we drove by the mountain in the convertible (FYI- the mountains near me don't have snow!) That is Leslie's beautiful city!

Amanda


----------



## amy-ciara

Haha Amanda, summerfeeling with t-shirt and snowcovered mountains, that´s great !


----------



## irnfit

We were supposed to get between 4-8" of snow here, with the possiblity for more. But it didn't get cold enough, so there was just some slush this morning. I could care less about the snow, but the puppies would love it. They got so excited when they saw the slush.


----------



## whitBmom

Such a beautiful picture of Dora! He is just so gorgeous!!


----------



## luchetel

How is this for snow feet? The snow fall we had was so powdery, it made blobs of snow balls on Parkers feet- and of course the dingle little balls on his tummy!ound:


----------



## punkie

I love snow pictures and I want to show you some of Stella and Sherin, but unfortunately there was no snow in the area I live in Germany until now. I`m still waiting for it, because it would be Lunas first touchment with snow.


----------



## Judy A

Oh Lynn, that is just too cute! Parker looks like he has white snow boots on!


----------



## Laurief

Lynn - nowl that is a framable picture!! So so cute, looks like he has big snow booties on!!ound:


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures, Everyone!

*sigh*

We actually had a few flurries yesterday, but I was at the office and didn't have my camera! *tear* I suppose I can't participate. boohoo.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Lynn the look on Parkers face, mom help it's not coming off.. ound:


----------



## ama0722

The snow feet is so cute, I feel his pain!

Lynn- love the new picture too!


----------



## Julie

ound: What a funny picture of Parker with his "snow shoes"!ound:
He looks thrilled by the picture!ound:


----------



## Paige

Parker reminds me of our kids when they are done playing in the snow. All of a sudden fun turns to I'm soak and wet and cold. They come in an look at you like they are miserable and need your help.


----------



## marjrc

*"...blobs of snow balls on Parkers feet- and of course the dingle little balls on his tummy!"*

*** Oh my goodness, that's hysterical!! Poor, poor Parker. Looks like he has furry slippers on. :biggrin1:

Helen wrote: *"Such a beautiful picture of Dora! He is just so gorgeous!!"*

*** Hmmm... I think Helen is still thinking of her cute cop. Amanda, I might want to keep an eye on hubby there. Helen thnks he's "just gorgeous"!!!!! ound: :biggrin1:

Yup. I'm a brat. 

Beautiful picture, btw, Amanda!


----------



## Doggie Nut

A little more and Parker could be a "snowdog"! Still NO snow in Dallas!


----------



## maryam187

OK, I never thought we could actually participate in this thread, but my DH woke me up at 5.30 am to tell me it's snowing and all I could say was: Cool, hopefully it'll be there when we wake up so I can film Pablo for the Forum. Talking about being addicted :laugh:
Now there's only a tiny bit of snow, but it's something. It's Pablo's first snow and after eating and licking it, he decided he likes it, LOL.


----------



## Missy

Oh Lynn, Parker is priceless. Ouch!!! And Pablo's first snow!!! how cute.


----------



## pjewel

I love Pablo's reaction to the snow. Great videos. And he's so good. Just like Milo (not). I call him, he thinks about it and decides he's not interested in coming to me. Yikes!

He looks so cute in his hoodie.


----------



## Laurief

Lynn, you should send that picture to Melissa for next years calendar, I just love it!!!


----------



## Laurief

Awwww, Pablo's first snow - how cute.


----------



## maryam187

Yes, Lynn, that picture needs to be put up in poster size, it's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Enjoyed watching Pablo's first snow adventure from beautiful SNOWLESS DALLAS!


----------



## Thumper

FINALLY!!!!!!!! I have a contribution, thanks to a minor 'dusting' we got last night! LOL, The kids are bummed it didn't happen on a school day, because this little amount of snow would've closed them down. hehe.

Gucci didn't want to go out at first and she didn't last long before she was begging to come back in..such a wimpoid!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I am kinda bummed that we have not had any real significant snowfall yet!! Usually by now we have had at least one big storm!! Boo hoo = I want to get pics of my guys in the snow.
Laurie


----------



## Paige

Laurief said:


> I am kinda bummed that we have not had any real significant snowfall yet!! Usually by now we have had at least one big storm!! Boo hoo = I want to get pics of my guys in the snow.
> Laurie


Laurie, we too have only had a light dusting, but I am not complaining. I am scared to death for my daughter to drive on bad roads. Geesh, I'm scared that she has to drive on dry roads.

Nigel and Preston had a blast running through the backyard like crazy, while it was snowing some. Nigel should be funny when we do get our first real snow.

Kara, love the pictures with gucci in the snow. Watch out if it get to deep, you might lose her.


----------



## irnfit

Looks like Kara and Maryam have gotten more snow than we have. But have no fear...February is on its way.


----------



## SMARTY

I just saw Parker's picture with the snow feet and got the best laugh, he does not look like a happy camper.


----------



## SMARTY

Kara, Gucci is so dainty. We got a little snow yesterday and I thought o'boy I'll get a snow picture but all Smarty did was look like a beagle trying to eat it.
She did not want to come in. Even this morning with most of the snow gone and all we had was where it melted then turned to ice at 18 degrees she wanted to stay out and "hunt" for snow.


----------



## irnfit

Mine like the ice even better than the snow. They will bite off chunks of ice and bring them in the house to eat. As long as it's not yellow, it's OK. ound:


----------



## Guest

Nowwww, Kara...Are you SURE you just didn't rent a snow machine????!!!ound::biggrin1:


----------



## JanB

SMARTY said:


> Kara, Gucci is so dainty. We got a little snow yesterday and I thought o'boy I'll get a snow picture but all Smarty did was look like a beagle trying to eat it.
> She did not want to come in. Even this morning with most of the snow gone and all we had was where it melted then turned to ice at 18 degrees she wanted to stay out and "hunt" for snow.


Sandi , Tessa did the same thing  We got a little snow that didn't stick around for long but she loved to eat it and looked for corners of the yard where it stayed a little longer so she could eat it. She was also fascinated by the yellow snow, couldn't stop sniffing it, lol! She loves the cold and snow. Even now when it's in the single digits at night. I have stopped putting on her jacket in the hopes she'll do he business quicker since she wants me with her but it doesn't seem to be working!

Enjoying all the snow pics!


----------



## Missy

Aww look at sweet Gucci in the snow-- If you can call that snow????

I posted this in snow suits but wanted to show off the boys new sweaters


----------



## juliav

Missy, your boys look so pretty in their new sweaters. I love the wrap around ones, vs. the ones with sleeves. I find that the sleeves prevent them from running the way they want to.


----------



## Lynn

Missy,
Great pictures....I can see them on the next years hav calendar already:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Hey, People...

It is REAL snow! ound: I sweareth!  No snow machine here. lol

Gucci is getting a little better with it..she's rang the bell every few hours to go out, and stays out just a few seconds longer than the last time! Although, she's not pottying out there. She's used the pad and the carpet today :frusty: Although, the carpet may have been my fault, I went next door to my neighbors' Arbonne party and came back and went straight to the bathroom instead of letting her out and that's when it happened  ugh.

Everyone's doggie looks SOO cute in the snow!

Yes, she does 'blend in' doesn't she? lol I seriously doubt we'd ever see more than a few inches.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh, no fair! We are still snowless in Dallas! I think I should protest or something!:smow::help::help::ban:


----------



## pjewel

Doggie Nut said:


> Oh, no fair! We are still snowless in Dallas! I think I should protest or something!:smow::help::help::ban:


I'll tell you what Vicki, if we get any, I'll happily relinquish it and you can have it. I hate, hate, hate snow.


----------



## BeverlyA

That picture of Parker is just too cute for words! Or I guess you could say a look is worth a thousand words!

Missy.....you do realize it's "cheating" using all those unbelievable professional pictures, don't you? Seriously, they're gorgeous! I see "Calendar" in your future!

Beverly


----------



## Julie

Great video Maryam of Pablo's first snow.That was really cute to see.

Great pictures of Gucci in the snow too.Lucky you,it doesn't amount to much.Here,we freeze and scoop,freeze and scoop...well you get the idea!

Missy--Jasper and Cash look pretty spiffy in their new sweaters! Great photos of the boys!


----------



## Missy

I'm sorry Kara, of course it is real snow!!!! it just looks a little like a sprinkling of sugar to those of us who are living on the ice shelf. 

Actually the picture of Cash is a cheat. DH (who is a design director for a living and a fine art painter hopefully for a living someday ) cut in that lovlely snow covered pond scene-- I wish that was my back yard. 

The boys seem to love their sweaters-- and they are manly enough that DH doesn't mind walking them with them on-- but you know-- I still really need a snow or rain suit-- but I like the over the head style they don't seem to mind it going on -- I would like a stretchy snow suit. Hmmm -- must go back to that thread...


----------



## Guest

Missy...I LOVE those new sweaters...they look soooooo "MANLY DOG" ound:


----------



## Guest

Missy said:


> I'm sorry Kara, of course it is real snow!!!! it just looks a little like a sprinkling of sugar to those of us who are living on the ice shelf.
> 
> Actually the picture of Cash is a cheat. DH (who is a design director for a living and a fine art painter hopefully for a living someday ) cut in that lovlely snow covered pond scene-- I wish that was my back yard.
> 
> The boys seem to love their sweaters-- and they are manly enough that DH doesn't mind walking them with them on-- but you know-- I still really need a snow or rain suit-- but I like the over the head style they don't seem to mind it going on -- I would like a stretchy snow suit. Hmmm -- must go back to that thread...


Missy...

Check out the snow suit that Daniel posted in the snow suits thread under post #79..it looks really easy to put on with good coverage.


----------



## Missy

Diane, thanks I did see that-- I need to pm Daniel and ask her how they go on.


----------



## Guest

Missy, I think you just put the dogs legs in first and it zips..

Although I just bought some Polertac snow suits, I'm thinking about getting these also, as they look like they have good coverage and are loose enough to not have to stuff them in there!!!ound:


----------



## Missy

diane, I am still really curious about the K9 waterproof body suit? did you try that one?


----------



## Roe

Susanne,

That is a beautiful pond and garden you have there. The train is such a wonderful feature, I just love it. We have a stream that runs along the back and side of the yard and I wanted to do a train and village house layout back there. My Pebbles loves both her bath and our pool. She usually sits on the top step going into the pool and then finally takes a little push forward till she is completely in. Then I panic and make her get right out..


Roe


----------



## Guest

Missy said:


> diane, I am still really curious about the K9 waterproof body suit? did you try that one?


Yes, I did buy the water proof suit from K9 Topcoats when I first got Sophie.
It's made really well, but takes ALOT of time to put on and take off.
Sophie has since grown out of hers, so I gave it away.

I think of all the ones I've seen so far, Daniel's looks the easiest to put on and the coverage also looks good. He's had some time to develope an opinion of it now, so we need to ask him how he likes it.

HEY DANIEL...HOW DO YOU LIKE THE SNOW SUIT???


----------



## Missy

Yes Daniel, how do you like the snow suit???? we want to know-- 

The easiest looking one looks like the polartec-- it has no zippers of velcro just stretch.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp & Jax love love love the cold & snow. Dreamer...well not so much. She doesnt mind the cold but *hates* to be wet.
Here are some pics of the only snow we have had this very disappointing season. I literally could not get them to come it. They were having a blast. I tried the snow booties but they kept coming off......


----------



## irnfit

Shannon, they are so cute. You can just tell that they had a lot of fun playing in the snow.


----------



## Lina

Shannon, how adorable! They obviously got soaking wet running around in all that snow! I love that picture of Jax and Tripp running.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Shannon. It looks like they had a ton of fun!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

This was Jax' 1st time seeing snow so we didnt know what to expect. It was so cute seeing him walk outside wondering what it was........


----------



## Missy

Oh Shannon, they are so cute. I love the coats!!!


----------



## maryam187

Shannon, love the pics, although I must admit I'm clueless as to which one of them is Tripp and which one is Jax, LOL. I think Jax is wearing the yellow coat?!?


----------



## Sissygirl

I am so far behind on this thread but I enjoyed seeing all the pics, sweaters, and of course Pablo video.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

maryam187 said:


> . I think Jax is wearing the yellow coat?!?


Nope! Thats Tripp.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Shannon, what great snow pictures!! I love to get snow, only because the dogs love it so much. But we have not gotten very much, like you guys! But the pictures are great!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Sissy took her favorite toy outside to play this morning in the snow.
She had balls of snow all over her when she finally decided to come in.

The video is hilarious - I could have cut it out but didn't - I don't take video with this certain camera very often so I thought if I wanted to turn the camera on it's side I could - even to take video - don't worry it's short lived.ound:


----------



## maryam187

Marie, I really enjoyed Sissy's clip, wish Pablo could have been there to chase her!


----------



## Roe

Well these pictures are all so wonderful and the dogs are all so cute.
I don't know how to get pics on at all so I can't post any of Pebbles. 
Looking at these pics I can tell you that Sissygirl looks just like Pebbles. I just showed my husband the pic of Sissygirl and he can't believe it himself. Pebbles has the brown nose and light eyes though. I can't tell in the pic if sissygirl does or not.

Yesterday we had below zero windchills and snow. The winds were gusting at 75 miles per hour and Pebbles loved it outside as though it were 80 degrees. The cold and wind do not bother her. They do, however, bother me lol

Roe


----------



## Laurief

What are you crazy mommy!! Sissy wants to stay out in the snow!! I cannot believe how fast she is - she is so cute./
I am so upset that we have not gotten any subtantial snow in the northeast this year - boo hoo = my guys want to play in the snow!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Oh Maryam, I would give anything to have Pablo here playing - how fun would that be. Sissy has a friend down the street that is a bichon frise but doesn't really get to play with her that often.

Roe, I would love to see pics of Pebbles.

Laurie, I must be crazy because I didn't put a sweater, snowsuit or anything to protect her legs from all that snow. I had to take her in the bathroom with the hair dryer to melt all the snow balls off of her. This is our third snow - the other two snows were only a couple of inches. They are calling for 5 - 9 inches for today. I am not really a snow/cold person - I can't wait til spring.....


----------



## juliav

Marie,

Sissy is absolutely adorable, such a little pistole!!! I bet Bugsy would just love her!!!


----------



## Laurief

Marie, I think that all Havs LIKE to have those ice pellets under their arms and legs. It seems like they have to get completely caked up before they will come in. We throw towels in the dryer when they go out, and then wrap them up in them when they come in. My guys hate the blow dryer, and it is a little hard to chase 3 around with it!!  I am really wishing we would get some snow, we are getting a storm tomorrow, but I think it will only be rain here!! yuk


----------



## Paige

What a cute video of Sissy, she sure was having fun in the snow.


----------



## good buddy

That's a great video of Sissygirl! She really loves the snow!

Believe it or not, we got a freak snowfall in northern California on Tuesday! :whoo: Our last snow was two years ago and only lasted an hour or so. It snowed to varying degrees for 4-5 hours and Rufus got to play in his first snow ever! I never would've thought he be so excited about it! The very first thing he did was run out and scruffle down in it! <G>


----------



## irnfit

Christy, Rufus looks like he had a great time. He is sooooo cute! You had more snow then we've had. But it's still only Feb...anything can happen.


----------



## maryam187

Christy, I can't tell you how cute I find Rufus' face in that snow, haha, he's sooo cuuute!


----------



## Guest

Everyones photos are so GREAT!

Christy.. Rufus looks like he just had a blast! I love his red sweater :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Oh Rufus is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Julie

Cute video of Sissy in the snow.It looks like she just loved it!

Seeing Rufus enjoy the snow that much tells me Christy you need top take the boy to Colorado skiing or something!Can you imagine the fun he would have?


----------



## mintchip

Christy Rufus looks adorable!!


----------



## Leslie

Marie~ Sissy is one happy hav in that video. Thanks for sharing it.

Christy~ Bet you didn't think you'd be able to post in the "snow" thread, did you? :smow: 
Rufus is adorable!


----------



## juliav

Great pictures Christy! I see that Rufus thoroughly enjoyed his first snow. He is such a beautiful boy and I love his gorgeous coat.


----------



## Lina

Marie, Sissy is just adorable!

Christy, I can't believe how much snow you guys got! Rufus looks like he loved it.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Christy~ Bet you didn't think you'd be able to post in the "snow" thread, did you? :smow:
> Rufus is adorable!


I sure didn't! I mean, Com'on! This is California! :crazy: I'm glad you all like the pictures. I felt lucky to get some good ones this time! I'm glad I got his coat on before he went out or he wouldn't have shown up too well for his pictures!


----------



## Jane

Christy, Rufus looks great in the snow!

But snow? I thought you lived near me! I didn't see any snow here....

Brrrrrrr.......:smow:


----------



## Leeann

Marie what a great video of Sissy, she was really enjoying herself in the snow, we must have more videos of her.

Rufus you silly boy rubbing all in the snow, was it fun? Oh yes I see you giving that look to momma by the window did she break down and let you back out for more fun.


----------



## Laurief

Oh how cut Rufus is in those pictures!!! He really loves the snow - too bad you dont get much, but good that you were able to capture pictures. What a face!!


----------



## Roe

All these pics are too cute for words...
Who would think they would all love the snow?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Sissy, I got so much enjoyment from that video! You can just see freedom & fun being had! And Christy, Rufus hit the jackpot with that rare snowfall! I wish we would have some "rare snow" here in Dallas! Valentino needs some freedom fun!


----------



## marjrc

How cute to see Gucci in the snow! She's so dainty and very, very pretty. 

Marie, I love the clip of Sassygirl! Way to go, Sassy. Look at her run! I had to LOL at the sideways part at the beginning. Too funny!  What a nice, large yard you have.

Omg, there was SNOW in Calif, Christy?! Amazing. Rufus is so handsome!!!!! I'm very glad you were able to catch that on camera. 

Shannon, I know those looks all too well. They get soaked sometimes, don't they? And they love it!! lol I love to see all that s p a c e !!! I'd be in heaven to have all that space for the dogs to run in. sigh....... 

Okay, people. You want to see snow?? Here's snow..... It started 12 hrs. ago and hasn't let up. The snow turned to ice pellets and now I think it's hard snow, but the winds! Yikes ! Not that Sammy nor Ricky care. They just love it ! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl

Marj,


You do have snow - wow!

I love their snowsuits. Looks like they were having a good time. 
Sissy would probably get lost in all that snow:jaw:


----------



## marjrc

Ricky can't get enough and rings the dang bells all day long when there's falling snow. Once they're both out there, it's a RLH, bouncing all over the place. So much fun to watch! 

We had so much more snow than this. The 'gate' at the back of the deck was actually hidden under snow back in Dec. and we had to go out there and shovel. The gate closes the pool off from the rest of the deck. We didn't want the dogs wandering there! 

I can hear the hard pellets hitting the house and the gusts of wind. Boy, am I glad to be indoors!


----------



## good buddy

Vicki, it was a real kick to get snow here! We probably won't see that again for another year or two. I'll cross my finger for you~doesit ever dnow in Dallas? 

Marj, wow the winds look crazy! Your boys look like they love it outside! What a wild pair they are! I LOL at Ricky with that tongue out! Haa! Is he trying to catch a snowflake? The pictures are fabulous! hank ytou for sharing. I always enjoy seeing your boys.


----------



## Roe

Great Pics Marj. Your snow looks very similar to the snow we get here in Western New York. Nothing like lake effect snow for dogs to have a ball in.
Pebbles loves it all, snow, sleet, hail and wind. She just doesn't like wet grass.

Roe


----------



## anneks

I love these pictures. I expecially like the one where it looks like Sammy is trying to catch the snow flakes on his tongue!


----------



## Jane

Marj, your boys look adorable in their matching red and blue snowsuits! Wow, look at all that snow. I'm cold now just looking at it!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marj, this calls for a quote from JED CLAMPETT! WEEEEE DOGGGGIEEEES!! Now that is some snow! I don't want quite that much! Christy, yes it does snow here from time to time. The last really GOOD snow we had was about 4 yrs. ago I think and it was on Valentine's Day! Normally we get ICE just about every year...so far none of that yukky stuff this year either for which I am very thankful!


----------



## good buddy

Vicki, I never would have guessed it! Snow in Texas?? Wow! Sometimes I daydream about where would be the very best place to live. Somewhere with nice weather, not too hot, not too cold, not too dry or humid either! Somewhere with clean air and not earthquakes or tornados or hurricanes and not huge cockroaches either!  Also I want less expensive housing than CA where half a mil gets you a nice fixer-upper LOL! Idaho or Texas or Colorado?


----------



## Doggie Nut

Hmmmm. Not too sure any of those states have everything you want! Here in north Texas we pretty much get it all....no earthquakes or hurricanes but we do get the tornadoes( Oh Lordy I hate those things!) We were in a drought for a few years but this past year we got alot of rain and pulled out of it. Like yesterday it was cold here(40 during the day)now today it is pushing 70. It can be up & down like that. BUT...if you are looking for alot for your money when it comes to housing then Texas just might be your place!


----------



## good buddy

Doggie Nut said:


> Hmmmm. Not too sure any of those states have everything you want! Here in north Texas we pretty much get it all....no earthquakes or hurricanes but we do get the tornadoes( Oh Lordy I hate those things!) We were in a drought for a few years but this past year we got alot of rain and pulled out of it. Like yesterday it was cold here(40 during the day)now today it is pushing 70. It can be up & down like that. BUT...if you are looking for alot for your money when it comes to housing then Texas just might be your place!


Well it sure would be a nice retirement plan! Sell my CA house and double or triple my money by setting up house in another state! I watched a friend do that and buy boo-koo acres in Idaho, have a brand new home set up just the way she wanted, a huge shop put in for hubby and pay the house thing free and clear with money to burn! Ahhh it's a lovely dream! The reality though is my family is here in CA for now. Whoa 40 to 70 in a day??? That's wild!


----------



## Jane

Doggie Nut said:


> BUT...if you are looking for alot for your money when it comes to housing then Texas just might be your place!


Sounds good, doesn't it Christy? When I saw your post, Vicki, I was thinking to myself, "If you are looking for a very little for your money when it comes to housing, then move out here!" :biggrin1: Oh well. I console myself by thinking that what I'm really paying for is that patch of warm, sunny, blue sky over my house....


----------



## Beamer

Beamer enjoying our latest snowfall!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jane & Christy....I've been to CA quite abit since my daughter & her fam lived there and I also have relatives and let me tell you there is always a trade off somewhere! For you guys it's the weather and the gorgeous scenery! OMG! I do realize there are parts of this great state that have that to offer it's just not Dallas! We live farther east so it is "hilly" and I live on a lake and that about as good as it gets for me! I would think Idaho would be heavenly(except for the extreme winters!)


----------



## Doggie Nut

Beautiful, Ryan! thanks for making me feel bad again!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Haha, Beamer looks a little tired from his adventure, love his balls! Snow-balls that is... :biggrin1:

We have a house in San Antonio and I loved it there! I've seen houses that looked fantabulous with ca. 5000 sqft starting at around 350,000, it was amazing!


----------



## pjewel

Beamer said:


> Beamer enjoying our latest snowfall!!


Ryan,

He looks *so* cute, and I love, love, love that coat. It looks comfy.


----------



## good buddy

Beamer looks great Ryan! With camo on and his great snowball camoflge you could lose him! Be careful! <VBG>


----------



## good buddy

Jane said:


> Sounds good, doesn't it Christy? ....what I'm really paying for is that patch of warm, sunny, blue sky over my house....


Yes a nicer house with a nice chunk of land around it sounds nice.  I've lived in CA all my life so I guess it's all I know! The weather is usually nice though without worrying about getting snowed in.


----------



## Missy

Jane said:


> Sounds good, doesn't it Christy? When I saw your post, Vicki, I was thinking to myself, "If you are looking for a very little for your money when it comes to housing, then move out here!" :biggrin1: Oh well. I console myself by thinking that what I'm really paying for is that patch of warm, sunny, blue sky over my house....


Just think, you could live in massachusetts and get very little for your money and cold and snow....oh but we have all that "culture." what ever that means

Ryan, Beamer looks great!!! I couldn't put it better than Maryam!! "I love his balls..." ha ha


----------



## Sissygirl

Beamer looks go cute in his camo with the little stars. 

Our snow has already melted away - no sign of it. It was over 50 degrees here today and suppose to be around 58 degrees tomorrow (Super Bowl Sunday)!


----------



## Doggie Nut

See! Not only does Valentino miss getting to romp in the snow he won't get any "balls".....snow balls that is!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> Just think, you could live in massachusetts and get very little for your money and cold and snow....oh but we have all that "culture." what ever that means


ound: It's so amazing how real estate can vary so much from state to state.


----------



## anneks

Beamer looks very handsome in his jacket. I'm glad you finally took him out


----------



## juliav

Ryan,

Beamer is just adorable in his camo jacket!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Ryan, Beamer looks so cute and manly in his camo jacket in the snow. Great pix !!

I just ordered the Puppia green camo parka for Biscuit because our weather has been so cold, windy, rainy in the SF Bay Area that even his fleece lined raincoats are inadequate. 
I think camo is a great look for our boy dogs!


----------



## Julie

Marj,
That is alot of snow there where you are----gosh,no way would I trade places! We have enough here already! Keep it all for yourself ok? :becky: Great pictures......I can see why your boys need coats! brrrrr....:smow::smow::smow:

Neat to see Beamer in his camo jacket. He almost blends in!ound:


----------



## Guest

Oregon's getting the liquid version...


----------



## mintchip

Love your snow pictures!
Love playing in the snow!
Living in the snow and dealing with it daily  :nono: :nono:


----------



## juliav

mintchip said:


> Love your snow pictures!
> Love playing in the snow!
> Living in the snow and dealing with it daily  :nono: :nono:


Me too!!!


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, everyone. The boys do love being out there. I watch from my patio door. :biggrin1: I really need to bring my camera on a walk with them so you can all see the HUGE piles of snow from the plowing of streets. You'd be in heaven, Vicki!! lol

Yes, Christy, I do think Sammy was trying to catch some snow. Cute!

Julie, I will try my best to keep it all, but I do love to share so it's going to be a challenge. 

Love the Beamster, Ryan! He looks so tough and macho there. My goodness, these ladies with their 'balls' comments. What's going on?? It's not even spring yet and the fever is hitting some of us! LOL


----------



## marjrc

MORE snow, guys!! :biggrin1:

Ricky attacks the shovel so much that we don't even shovel when he's out there. He'll watch from the patio door when we shovel parts of the deck and he goes bonkers, trying to get at it! Nut!

You can see Sammy "boinging" as he does. A real Tigger! He seems to bounce off the snow like it was a trampoline! lol I can never get enough of seeing that.

Sorry about the lighting - it was in the evening. That's my daughter, Lina, doing the shoveling.






Here they are in their snowsuits/coat, having fun in the snow - yet again.


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Marj, they are so cute! I love the grunting, sneezing thing.


----------



## Julie

What cute videos Marj! I love the hopping Sammy! He is so cute hopping through the snow! Ricky sure hates that shovel.....it's probably the noise it makes?

Quincy hates the vacuum cleaner noise....


----------



## Paige

Marj, wow, what month does the snow stop falling there. I was cracking up at your bunny rabbit, I mean havanese. It was so cute to watch.


----------



## ama0722

Marj- he is mixed with Antelope!!! Very cute photos but boy oh boy it looks like you live in the north pole!

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Marj,

Ricky and Sammy are so adorable in their snow gear.


----------



## Guest

Marj...

Boy, that sure gave me a smile!! I bet they thought Lina was out there just to entertain them, not shovelound:

That second video was also great! I love watching Hav's play in the snow :becky::smow:


----------



## Missy

Marj, I love Ricky and Sammy. So so cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marj, you are quite talented with that shovel! I love to watch them enjoying the snow! Now I know where all our snow is going!


----------



## Laurief

:whoo::whoo:WE FINALLY HAVE SNOW!!!It is coming down in buckets, and attached are some videos and pictures of the pups in their first "real" snow of the season.













How much fun they had!


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, doesn't Lily like the snow, or was she too busy eating it to play. :biggrin1: Lexi and Logan were having a ball.


----------



## lfung5

Hey Laurie,
It looks like that snowsuit fits Logan well. Looks like they had a blast! I guess I should have put Fred's on today! Here are some pictures of our first real snow!


----------



## Laurief

Here are some pics I took today, the last here is the snowball the fell off of Logan after he was in the house.


----------



## lfung5

THE AFTERMATH......


----------



## Laurief

Michele, Lily ran around a little bit, pottied, slicked the snow for a bit, and then was done!!! Since I buzzed her down I tried to dress her up good but she was probably cold. I had to offer Bailey's jerkey in order to get the other two to come in!!

Linda, Yes, thank you so much, the coat fits great, although it still didnt stop the snow balls on the fur!!


----------



## Leeann

I saw that Laurie had posted some video's this morning but did not get a chance to watch them at work. They were well worth the wait seeing Lexi and Logan RLH in the snow while Lexi watched. 

I love all the pictures also, Linda looks like you had your hands full of fur snow balls LOL


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee playin the snow today!!!*

She loves to play in the snow....she will dig her head into the snow piles and then come up with snow every where!!! I wish my cocker would play with her...Lizzie does but she was done. I remembered this thread and thought that I would get some new pictures. I really like the one where it is the side view of her. I went to my breeder's house today to help with weighing and worming them and guess what I forgot my camera....so sorry. I am going on Monday to help give bathes!!!! I will not forget then...I promise!!!eace:


----------



## casperkeep

I lve highspeed internet.....my cousin is on his way to set up my laptop!!!! Then I can sit on the couch or lay in bed either way!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Here are some pics from today's snowstorm. I think we got between 6-8" of snow and they said 2 last night. 
The first pic is Kodi with his hood stuck on his head. It kept falling over his eyes and he would try to move and then freeze. The second is Shelby, who wouldn't look at the camera. The third is a RLH.


----------



## irnfit

Oops, hit the wrong button.


----------



## irnfit

Jillee is absolutely adorable! She has the sweetest face.


----------



## Jane

Michele, your two just look so HAPPY to play in the snow (and I like their snowjackets! Cute!)

I'm kind of a neat freak though....not sure I could handle snowballs on my Havs. I'm just starting to accept rain :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Great snow pictures everyone! Love the video Laurie! What a fabulous time Logan and Lexi had.....Lilly?Well,I just had to laugh at her! That's my kinda girl------one who will move with me someplace warm!ound:


----------



## Moko

*Those SNOWBALLS!*

Is there an explanation as to why our Havs get those really big snowballs in their hair?

Our next-door Golden Retriever plays in the snow right along with Molly, and when they're done, Molly has to be DEFROSTED, and Charley just shakes herself off and goes into the house!

I really am curious!


----------



## maryam187

Love all the snow pics and clips!!! 

Maureen, could it be that Havs hav hair and not fur? Maybe the oilier skin/coat of the GR is more repellent as it's a water loving breed???


----------



## Diana

How did I miss this thread?? I am so *not* forum savvy! I should have just put Teddy's video here.

Laurie-They looked like they were having a blast! (Well, at least 2 out of the 3 L's!:biggrin1

Michele-I love their outfits! Seeing these pics and video make me feel bad Teddy's doesn't have a furbuddy!

Linda-OMG! They *really* enjoyed themselves! I have a hard time defrosting just one!

Megan-Those are such sweet shots of Jillee!

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## marjrc

OH Laurie, your guys are having so much fun. It's about time you got some snow!! Great videos. Poor Lily doesn't seem to care so much about RLH with the boys. Cute coats!

Love your pics, Linda and Megan. These guys have so much fun out there, snowballs or no snowballs.

We've been getting more snow since yesterday and frankly I'm fed up. After a week in the Dominican, this white crap can all melt away for all I care. lol Of course, I much prefer the clean snow to the dirty, muddy, rain and slop we'll be getting come spring! Sigh........... 

GREAT photos everyone!


----------



## irnfit

I know right about now, everyone must be sick of snow (well, some more than others), but I came across this pic of Shelby and couldn't resist. We got her on Dec. 29, 2006 and this was her first snowfall. I wish you could see the size of that coat. It an XS and just a bit bigger than my hand.


----------



## Missy

ohhhh shelby!!! she was and is so adorable. 

Laurie, Jasper will play with Cash if they are alone (just like Lexi and Logan) -- But if there is another dog in the mix he will watch like Lily. They really look and are so much alike. So so so so so so soooooo Cute.


----------



## EstrellaVila

I love all the pictures and videos!! This is too cute! I wish it snowed here now just so I could watch their reactions.


----------



## Moko

RED is a great color for Shelby!


----------



## anneks

Not the best pic but here is one of our foster dog Biscuit chasing Mirabel through the snow.


----------



## JanB

Love, love, love all the snow pics and videos. 

The RLH's just for the sheer joy of it is so great to watch 

Unfortunately we didn't get any snow to speak of this winter. Although if I'd had my camera ready watching Tessa "skate" after an ice storm was kind of amusing, lol!

I may be going to St Louis on Th to visit my DD and they just got 7+ inches of snow today. If I do I'll take my camera.

Thanks all for sharing; everyone's Havs are so precious.


----------



## anneks

I'm in St. Louis and I measured 8 inches. hopefully the snow is still here by the weekend. Our weather has been so up and down that it's winter one day and summer the next.


----------



## Lina

Oh little wee Shelby in her coat is just to die for! Love it. 

I wish we had gotten much snow this year, but not really. Now I'm ready for spring anyway, so since it's warming up, I'm happy!


----------



## JanB

anneks said:


> I'm in St. Louis and I measured 8 inches. hopefully the snow is still here by the weekend. Our weather has been so up and down that it's winter one day and summer the next.


Same here; I'm only a couple hrs away but we don't get the snow you get. We just get the wild temperature fluctuations! Weird to think it was around 70 degrees a few days ago. I hope you can hold on to that snow for 2 days so Tessa can see it


----------



## Jane

Shelby has the cutest coats! She looks so pretty.


----------



## ama0722

Shelby is so cute and you have great taste in coats! Sounds like time for a new XS puppy!


----------



## marjrc

That photo of Shelby is too darling, Michele! It's hard to believe they were so tiny. 

I'm loving all these snowy pics. We just had a bad storm that started in the night and ended up with 9-10" along with ice pellets and winds today. Sooooooooo much fun! More on the way Saturday.... another 6-7 ". When is spring again???


----------



## JanB

We finally got snow yesterday! This morning Tessa didn't know what to think about it all. I thought it was so cute when she stuck her head through the slats of the railing to look at it. And I couldn't resist adding the licking the snow off her nose shot  It wasn't long before she was doing her RLH through the snow. So much fun!

P.S. ignore the 'bed head' she'd just gotten up and I hadn't had a chance to fix her topknot yet


----------



## anneks

YAY you got snow!! The snow here has been melting so quickly. I am glad you got some of your own as I am sure most of it was gone by the time you visited St. Louis. We were supposed to get more yesterday but seems we escaped! I wouldn't let Mirabel run through it cause of the hassle but she just loves it too much. It's hard to deny them that fun.


----------



## JanB

anneks said:


> YAY you got snow!! The snow here has been melting so quickly. I am glad you got some of your own as I am sure most of it was gone by the time you visited St. Louis. We were supposed to get more yesterday but seems we escaped! I wouldn't let Mirabel run through it cause of the hassle but she just loves it too much. It's hard to deny them that fun.


I never made it to StL on Th. DD begged off: tests and papers due.

We were supposed to get a much worse snow storm but it took a turn.

Tessa is in desperate need of grooming; her coat hasn't been touched since her spay 9 days ago. I'll let her enjoy it today then we'll get to work on it.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Jan, I love the picture of Tessa looking through the railing. You got the snow we were supposed to get ..... thank you so much! The dogs stick their head out the door and look at me as if to say, again??? 
Puppy love is when you're out shoveling a path through the yard at 1:00am for dogs who would rather pee inside anyhow!
Jill


----------



## irnfit

Jan, Tessa is so cute. I love the nose lick. I really don't want snow, but this rain is a drag. Kodi hates to go out in the rain. Oh well, maybe they are early April showers, but it hasn't stopped since last night.


----------



## Guest

:suspicious:















..The weather had been sunny and nice here in Oergon until I bathed Sophie and Gabriel yesterday....:suspicious:


----------



## Lina

Oh Tessa looks adorable in the snow! I love the ones of her sticking her head through the rails and of her licking her nose. Too cute.


----------



## maryam187

Jan, Tessa looks too cute for words. Love the expression on her face in the rail picture. Her hair looks gorgeous and soft, despite the long lack of grooming.


----------



## Missy

I am not going to comment about all you who WANT snow!!!!! I have seen enough snow to last a life time (see page 22 of this thread) But I will say Tessa is adorable in her Hounds tooth coat!!!! 

And I think most of our snow will be gone after todays rain. Everybody pray that there are no more storms.


----------



## Leeann

Jan I am thrilled for Tessa to finally get to see some snow, she looks adorable.

I think I am with Missy on this one, I am soooo done with the snow...


----------



## ama0722

A few of my Ohio buddies sent me pictures to share of their dogs having fun in the snow. This may have happened since I sent a picture on my camera phone of Dora panting in the 75F sun today!

This one didn't seem special as I received a lot of the photos of dogs totally covered including my friend's shelties. Then I remembered Sabine is a STANDARD POODLE and the snow is up to her shoulder!


Yikes, Stay warm 

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut

Well, I'm still waiting here in Dallas! Actually it did snow in the Dallas area.....it missed me by about 30 miles......i was so aggravated too! I wanted to see Valentino RLH through the snow! Maybe next year!


----------



## juliav

Wow Amandad,

That is a whole lot of snow!!! I love seeing snow, as long as it's in pictures and on tv. 
By the way, Sabine is just gorgeous.


----------



## marjrc

Jan, Tessa is totally adorable!! I love that coat. I saw it at Pet Edge for a great price, then saw it at the store I work at. It's $15 MORE here because they had to pay so much duty and UPS handling fee. Such a bummer!  Anyway, I have boys, but I do love the coat. lol

I especially love the last one, with Tess's bushy eyebrows. Perfectly cute !

Jill, you are too funny! True, so true. lol Which one is the Coton? They are so sweet!

Well, we just had quite the storm yesterday. I'll post pictures and details soon.......


----------



## Jill in Mich

Hi Marj,

Cody the Coton is on the right - he's only about 12 pounds, but next to Tess at 9.5 pounds he looks much bigger. I call him my little hippy. In most of her pictures Tess looks more white than she really is. In this one you can see that her back & flanks are more cream than white. 

I'm going to be so glad when we're posting summer pictures instead of snow! I was going through some of the older threads last night - maybe an idea for one of the months is "Dirty Dogs" .... there were great pictures of the pups after they had been playing in the mud.
Jill


----------



## pjewel

Jan and Jill, what cute photos of your well dressed babies as they venture out into the winter weather. I can't believe how grown up Tessa looks. The little baby is gone. It all goes so fast.


----------



## marjrc

I love the apricot in Tess's coat. Very nice!

Here is Sammy, having his usual 'snow bath'. He's a hoot to watch. It can be FREEZING out there, but he almost always does this daily. He rubs his face and body all over the surface and seems so happy!


Myspace Glitter Graphics


----------



## Paige

I just love everyones pictures. They sure do seem to all love the snow. 

We finally got our first and I hope last big snow. The boys loved it.


----------



## Lina

Paige!!!! I love your three handsome boys! They are gorgeous, as usual.


----------



## anneks

I love the snow blingee and the snow faces!! Such cute pictures.


----------



## marjrc

Hey Paige!! I've missed you, hon!!  I've missed seeing pics of your precious boys too. They are gorgeous!! I just love the snowy faces on these guys.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paige, your boys are cute in the snow too!


----------



## Jan D

Oh Paige, I love your boys!


----------



## JanB

Marj, that is so funny; it took me a second to figure out which end was up  What pure joy this picture displays! the bling is pretty cool too!

Paige, love the close-ups of the snow beards, lol! 

Isn't it funny how a dog from Cuba loves the snow so much?


----------



## marjrc

MORE snowy Havs......

I'm kneeling on the kitchen floor, looking up at Ricky. Yep, that's how high the snow was on our deck. It is only now, SLIGHTLY less. sigh...... That's why they are still only let out on a long leash. What a pain. But they love it, so what can I say?? lol I have to admit, it's a heck of a lot easier to clean them of snow, than the mud, sand and filth in Spring!


----------



## Lina

I love that last picture! I can't believe how much snow you have still. That's just insane.


----------



## Laurief

I am with Lina on that!! Wow, I cannot believe how much snow you still have!!! Thank goodness today was in the 60's and it was gorgeous!!


----------



## JanB

Marj, WOW!! That is a lot of snow. I can't imagine the mess when it all melts. Can you keep them in their snowsuits to keep cleaner when it turns to mud?

I love the little snow covered face


----------



## mintchip

Great photos but boy I could never survive all that snow :jaw:


----------



## dboudreau

Marj, Do you think it will melt by June or July? I got a picture from Delilah's breeder the snow is so high that the dogs were able to get on the roof of the house.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, I love the snowsuit! Where did you get it? I need something like that for Cody in the spring. You're right, the snow is much easier than the mud.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marj, what you need is for all of us YAKKING QUEENS to blow some of our HOT AIR in your direction and melt that white stuff!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## anneks

WOW it is still up to the porch railing. Is it even legal for it to snow that much? I don't think I could handle it, I'm a weather wimp!


----------



## Missy

Is it time yet to put the "fun snow pictures" to bed? Marj, I feel for you-- do you still have snow? we finally got rid of our snow on the ground here-- but it is supposed to snow in the next few days-- but I don't think it will be enough to stick-- but I am ready for those dog days of summer!!!


----------



## juliav

Wow, now that's what I call snow!!! I am pretty sure I've never seen this much snow, well maybe except when I was a child growing up in Russia, but that's fuzzy.


----------



## Julie

:smow: Yikes Marj! That's alot of snow---and when it melts,hopefully it won't all go in your house!

Ricky and Sammy look like they are playing "King of the mountain"ound:

I woke up to about 1-2" again this am,but it won't last.:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava

dboudreau said:


> Marj, Do you think it will melt by June or July? I got a picture from Delilah's breeder the snow is so high that the dogs were able to get on the roof of the house.


Oh my! Between Marj's pictures and reading this, I'm getting chilled. I can't even imagine that much snow. Wow!


----------



## ama0722

Marj- all I can say is my house in so cal will be available the end of august! BRRRR!!!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Jill in Mich said:


> Marj, I love the snowsuit! Where did you get it? I need something like that for Cody in the spring. You're right, the snow is much easier than the mud.


I am definitely getting Sammy one as well for next winter! I love it. It's from Casual Canine and can be bought at Pet Edge for about $12, though I paid twice that at a local dog show. lol I'll order one in Sept./Oct for Sammy. I'm going to suggest to the owners of the store I work at to get some too, because many people come in wanting a suit with 4 legs and they don't have any. They have chi-chi-poopoo coats, but many of us like the legs covered so we dont' have to deal with snowballs!

Believe it or not, there is still snow in our yard. We had a snowfall last week, huge flakes fell for about an hour, but there isn't much left now.


----------



## marjrc

Here's what our yards look like today. It's not pretty... black, gray, filthy!!


----------



## Beamer

Marj, 

Wow, you guys still have all that snow on the ground? Here in tropical Toronto, the snow is all gone! 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Okay...... now for some fun snow pics with the boys... They love when I throw snowballs after our walks. It tires them out a LOT so I love it too! lol They hop over the snow, sink, slide, snap at the air, come running back for more and more. Fun!

And yup..... that is snow behind me, in the middle of our crescent. It's dirty! The effects of pollution and street dirt. 

You can click on them to see them bigger, if you wish.

Ryan. Brat.


----------



## havaluv

Marj, these are awesome!!! The first set is beautiful and the second is just plain fun! I love the one where they are standing at attention waiting for you to loose that snowball! And the first ones with all the fat white snowflakes sitting on their backs! Spring will come eventually, right????? The goldfinches at our feeder are almost completely yellow now so I guess they know it's coming!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow Marj......still???


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thanks for the info on the snow suit - I'm going to plan on getting one for each of the furkids - oh the reduction in laundry tub time - be still my heart!

Still all that snow!!!!! I'm feeling much better about Michigan weather seeing your pictures. Although they're talking about snow again this weekend, our trees are at least starting to bud & the crocus and lilly of the valley have started to bloom. Yeah! Summer really is going to return!!!!


----------



## amy-ciara

Oh dear, that´s horrible. We already have spring and it makes me feel better.


----------



## Leeann

Oh Marj I cringed at the sight of all the snow still. Thankfully all of ours has melted, I hate that inbetween stage when it all starts to melt, everything just looks so dingy and dirty. But it really does make you appreciate when the trees start to bloom and that first flower pops out of the ground.


----------



## Judy A

It's raining like crazy here today.....and if it makes you feel any better, I'd rather take the dogs out in the snow than the mud!!!


----------



## JanB

Marj, beautiful pictures (even if it is of snow in April :biggrin1

I loved seeing you and the boys.


----------



## Missy

Oh sweet Marj.... How can you stand it. I will stop bitching about snow in Boston now!!! But the picts adorable!!! and it is cleaner to walk them in the snow than the rain and mud..


----------



## Laurief

Marj - sorry you still ahve so much snow, I would be pulling my hair out if we still had it!! My favorite is the one with the large snowflakes all over him. 
Very cute!!


----------



## Jan D

OMG I think I'd shoot myself if we had snow like that now!! They're adorable though, all full of snowflakes!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Here's wishing you some California Sunshine real soon.


----------



## marjrc

Everyone, thank you for all your sympathies and concerns, but believe it or not, I do believe it is Officially Spring here now!!!!!!! Wooooooooeeeeeee!! LOL Yup, we have buds, crocuses, tulips, hyacinths.... aahhh..... how nice! 

Oh yes, it's very dirty, icky and ugly too, but birds are chirping, I've been opening windows and the snow is fast disappearing. I broke up the ice and snow on our deck (omg, you don't want to know what brown goo I had to scoop up under all that!!!) uke:

anyway...... thanks all! Maybe we won't have to see a thing in this thread again until November or December. Ya think?? :suspicious: :hail:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Whew! Marj, when I saw your name under this thread I was afraid to look! I figured you had gotten a foot of snow last night. I'm so glad spring has finally sprung!!!


----------



## Julie

Marj.....Guess what we woke up to today?:smow:
It is not alot,but enough everything is white again! My tulips started peeking up and now they probably froze! I had that happen last year as well and they didn't do very well.


----------



## havaluv

Oh Julie...darn. :smow: Hopefully it will melt and be gone quickly! They are predicting snow here today as well, but it hasn't happened yet. I'm hoping they are wrong!


----------



## ama0722

*We found real snow so we can contribute...*

Dora found snow while hiking in Yosemite!


----------



## marjrc

Jill, that's funny. We actually did have some snow today, but they were just dry flakes that lasted 10 mins. max. Thankfully!!! 

Oh no, Julie! gosh, I hate when that happens. We still have snow in our yards, but I was out there with our new pressure hose, cleaning off the deck. The 'muck' on there was unbelievable! 

Amanda, Dora loves the snow!! See what you are depriving her of by living in CA? Mean ol' mommy you. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Bumping......... just in case some of you already have snow! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer

Marj, It's snowing pretty good right now.. ughhhh.. do you have any yet? Took Beamer out to potty just before and he did a crazy RLH after pee'ing.. lol

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

*SNOW?? NO WAY !!!!!!! *









*
We thought we might have a few flakes yesterday, but had rain instead. I know it's just a matter of days. We've been very lucky with our weather so far. sigh.......

Oh yes, the dogs are gonna love it!! ound:*


----------



## DanielBMe

Beamer said:


> Marj, It's snowing pretty good right now.. ughhhh.. do you have any yet? Took Beamer out to potty just before and he did a crazy RLH after pee'ing.. lol
> 
> Ryan


I had no snow by me....You sure Mariya wasn't shaking flour outside the window...??


----------



## havaluv

:smow: *SNOW! OH YES!* :smow:

It snowed all day yesterday here. It's that really pretty, big, fat, wet type of snow that sticks to everything. Ollie did a long RLH too! Then he stopped to eat some snow. 










He had a grand old time, but I can only get him with my camera when he's being still.



















And finally, my hubby took one of both of us










I think fall is officially over in Michigan!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Shelly, those are fantastic pics of Ollie in your yard. I love the one of you and your boy, so sweet!  You have a lovely, large yard and I'm sure Ollie's RLH's in the snow will be the highlight of your days this winter. That is, until he comes into the house with snowballs the size of grapefruit!!! ound:


----------



## Julie

Shelly---I love the picture of you and Ollie! You guys color coordinate and are smashing!:kiss:

We are currently getting snow---:smow:


----------



## imamurph




----------



## Mraymo

*Izzy in the Snow*

Here's a picture of Izzy playing in the snow yesterday. It isn't the best shot but oh well. She sure does love the snow. Boy is it hard to get the snow out of her fur, worse this year now that her hair is long. I have a video too but I'm not sure if I can edit out the bad part. I'll have to work on it.


----------



## Mraymo

Okay so it took me a week to actually get the video up but here it is. I couldn't figure out how to edit my son's butt out of the picture but "oh well". The video shows how much Izzy loves to play in the snow. She loves to have us throw it at her. We were outside a store lastw weekend on the way home from the Boston Dog show. The cleanup afterwards was not fun and my pants ended up soaked from brushing out the snowballs but it sure was fun. I hope this works I haven't posted a video in quite awhile. Oops try this one.


----------



## marjrc

Fun video! Ricky loves chasing the snowballs we throw. He goes nuts! When I shovel the deck out back, so they don't drown in snow, I have to keep Ricky indoors or he attacks the shovel every chance he gets! :frusty: I could really hurt him with that! Sammy takes "baths" in the snow. Are we sure these guys come from Cuba?? ound:


----------



## marjrc

Here are Ricky and Sammy having a snowy blast out back. Click on images for larger views.


----------



## Leeann

Marj do you have that much snow already??

Marianne, I'm not sure I if Izzy was enjoying the snow or not I think you need to bring her to my house (once it snows) so I can see how much she really likes it.


----------



## Mraymo

Leeann - She'd love to go and visit Riley and Monte and play in the snow. Did you get that storm this week? We had all rain but I've seen on the news that some areas still don't have power (I'm assuming you aren't in these areas since you're on the computer).

Marj - Great snow pictures. I was also wondering if that is a recent picture? Do you have that much snow right now?


----------



## Missy

Jasper and Cash want to come play too Leeann!!! (Cash especially wants to see his girlfriend) But you know...I am afraid to say that evilest of 4 letter words... we've not had any of the S stuff yet!!!


----------



## Leeann

Mraymo said:


> Leeann - She'd love to go and visit Riley and Monte and play in the snow. Did you get that storm this week? We had all rain but I've seen on the news that some areas still don't have power (I'm assuming you aren't in these areas since you're on the computer).


Yes we got that ice storm, it was nasty, it looks like a bomb went off all over the place. We got lucky all the tree's that came down on our street and not one of them hit the power lines or houses but the power is out all around us. Brad tried to go food shopping and had to go up to NH to find a store that was open. They are saying some may not get their power back till the end of the week, hopefully it will be sooner.


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> Jasper and Cash want to come play too Leeann!!! (Cash especially wants to see his girlfriend) But you know...I am afraid to say that evilest of 4 letter words... we've not had any of the S stuff yet!!!


How about our first snow we build a bonfire and have a playdate :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

playdate may make me even wish for sn.....uhhh I can't say it.


----------



## Mraymo

Sounds like fun although I'm not sure having a wet Izzy on me for the ride home would be fun. I'll have to come prepared. Glad to hear you made thru the storm without any problems. It's terrible that so many people are without electricity (and I would assume heat because of the thermostats) for all this time. It was so cold yesterday I wonder if they're having problems with freezing pipes too. We were so lucky we just had lots of rain and quite a bit of flooding but no ice. Can you imagine how much snow that would have been if it had been all snow instead of ice and rain. I think we would have had several feet.


----------



## marjrc

Yes, that is this year's snow so far. We had two snowstorms last week, on Tues (wicked!) and again Thurs. night. FUN! :frusty: There was some ice rain in between them making the snow very heavy. We're supp'd to get some rain tonight and tomorrow, but it's milder so who knows what kind of mess we'll wake up to?


----------



## Sheri

*We got snow!*

We got snow that is sticking around for several days. Tucker has fun flying through it!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Mraymo

Nice shot Sheri.


----------



## marjrc

Some videos of that morning out in the yard and another time on the deck upstairs. I still haven't found a snowsuit for Sammy. :frusty:


----------



## Mraymo

Marj - Love the videos. It looks like Sammy has on a snowsuit in the 1st and 2nd videos. Izzy hates wearing clothes but it sure would be easier with all the snow. Sorry to hear about the bad weather. Stay warm.


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Marianne. Ricky has the blue snowsuit that I bought a yr. ago. I had it altered a bit by my MIL and it's GREAT! Sammy has the very small coat I had for Ricky's first winter and it just covers half his body. He is hard to fit, but I haven't even seen anything I can alter, so still looking. I hate to spend $70+ online w/o seeing it first!


----------



## Missy

this years snow pictures... the boys decided to have a good old fashioned snow fight.


----------



## Poornima

*First snow storm*

We got to experience our first snow storm. Benji and Lizzie enjoyed sitting at the front door and watching the snow fall. The first picture shows part of our front yard.

Lizzie snuck out without my notice and played in the snow. After a warm bath and putting on a coat, I took her on the deck. Benji refused to stir out.

My camcorder went dead :frusty: as I was taking Lizzie's RLH and other antics in the snow, she tried really hard to get Benji to come out to play. It was so cute to see her plead, beg, tease him to action.


----------



## Leeann

Marj I love seeing Ricky & Sammy playing in the snow, they make it look so fun.

Missy I want to see new pictures in the morning once this storm is done, both our dh's will be bringing the snow blower in the back yards so the boys can go out LOL

Poornima you must be having so much fun watching Lizzie having so much fun in the snow. Monte looooves the snow, it takes Riley a little longer to want to go out but once he sees Monte doing RLH he cant help but join in.


----------



## imamurph

WOW..some of you have some serious snow going on, while here I am whinning about a few inches! :doh::brick:

And for those of you with no coats..well all I have to say is..








GREAT photos everyone!


----------



## Poornima

Leeann said:


> Poornima you must be having so much fun watching Lizzie having so much fun in the snow. Monte looooves the snow, it takes Riley a little longer to want to go out but once he sees Monte doing RLH he cant help but join in.


Leeann, I am just hoping to get Lizzie on the video. I absolutely LOVE watching her play in the snow. I am not fond of the snow or cold weather and I would have never imagined myself in a million years taking her out to play again after giving her a warm bath and blowdrying. I just couldn't deprive her the fun. What wouldn't we do for these furballs!


----------



## Poornima

Marj, I love the third video so much. How long do you allow them play outside? Lizzie sneaks out and I need to make sure that she is not out for too long. I don't put any sweaters on them as Lizzie is not comfortable wearing them. She tends to feel hot sooner.


----------



## Leeann

LOL Poornima I hate the cold also, I have no idea why I am living in New England... You will learn to watch for the storms and adjust you grooming schedule around it, Riley and Monte are due this weekend but I will hold off till after Sunday's storm so they can have a blast tomorrow and Sun. morning. I am looking forward to seeing Lizzie on video.


----------



## Missy

Hey Leeann, weren't we supposed to have a playdate when it finally snowed? 
Michael will be snowblowing a maze in the backyard so the boys can play.


----------



## Mraymo

*Izzy in the Snow*

Here are a couple of pictures from this weekend. It snowed from Friday afternoon until this afternoon when it turned to rain. Now it's cold and icy. Izzy had a great time playing in the snow. I had a not so great time cleaning up after her.

Friday night when snow was light








Saturday Morning








This morning when the snow was really wet and sticky that's me hiding behind Izzy in my PJs


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, more snow pictures!! Love them! Im laughing at Izzy's pose in that last shot---"awww, mom!" Is she black or chocolate?


----------



## Mraymo

She's black or maybe havana brown??? Not sure yet. She seems to be silvering a little on the face.


----------



## marjrc

Poornima said:


> Marj, I love the third video so much. How long do you allow them play outside? Lizzie sneaks out and I need to make sure that she is not out for too long. I don't put any sweaters on them as Lizzie is not comfortable wearing them. She tends to feel hot sooner.


Love your pics of Lizzie, Poornima! I, too, thoroughly enjoy watching them play in the snow. Ricky is tougher outside than Sammy is, but then Sammy's got puny chicken legs, so they tend to lift after 10+ mins. lol If they are both in their coats/suits, they can be out a little longer. It all depends on temp. of course, but a mild, snowy day is loads of fun for these guys. :whoo:

GREAT pics everyone!!


----------



## dan924

Xander's First Snow


----------



## Sheri

Your puppy's face has turned white!! Cute!


----------



## Lina

haha, love those pics of Xander!


----------



## Maxmom

Looks like all Xander needs is a razor! lol


----------



## imamurph

My DH said that if I put sunglasses on Gabe and Sophie that they'd look like the Uni-Bomber in their snow suits!ound:


----------



## Missy

I'm not sure what it means but the word that came out of my mouth when I saw Xander's pictures was "mhuffff!" he is just such a cute little Mhufff!

And I agree that with your DH Gabriel and Sophie could be mistaken for the unibomber. but the only threat would be too many lickies.


----------



## ama0722

Okay, I didn't take pictures as we forgot the good camera for that but I do have Dasher loving snow. Ofcourse when I first posted he hated but he would sit at the backdoor wanting to go out. I thought my family was going to strangle the little guy with as cold as it was! You can barely see Belle as she hates it and I she as inside someone's coat most of the time. Dora loves it as well. I think Dash had to pee so much cause he ate the snow non stop. He forgot his California roots real fast!


----------



## Lina

I guess Dasher was aptly named... he loves the snow as much as his namesake!


----------



## Sheri

That was fun to watch! Dasher and Dora both seemed to enjoy it! It looks like your snow was drier than ours was, because your dogs were still able to walk after all that bounding around! (No huge snow-legs!)


----------



## jmortenson

O.K. I am going to try to upload pictures of my two boys in the snow.. I have no clue if I remember how to do it!


----------



## jmortenson

Hey, I remembered! The pics are of Linus and Elliot loving every minute of the snow mess!


----------



## Poornima

Amanda, Benji and I enjoyed the video so much. It is delightful to see Dasher and Dora enjoying the snow.


----------



## Poornima

*Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow*

Benji and Lizzie had a good time romping in the snow this morning. I LOVE to see their little paw prints in the snow.


----------



## mintchip

Poornima great photos!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Lina

Great photos everyone!


----------



## lcy_pt

The Boys :biggrin1:

Harley










Seymour


----------



## marjrc

jmortenson said:


> O.K. I am going to try to upload pictures of my two boys in the snow.. I have no clue if I remember how to do it!


Your boys are beautiful! Which one is in the second photo? I really love his face, the way he is looking out. Handsome! I do not envy those snowballs though!

What lovely pictures, everyone! Amanda, I'm so happy your kids are getting to see what fun snow is. Cuban Shmuban! :suspicious: These Havs have some Norse blood in them, I'm sure! ound:


----------



## Kathy

Oh my gosh that was hysterical!!! I loved how Dasher kept going to Dora as if to say, "tag your it" and they would run together!!! His movement is awesome, even in snow! LOL Love the coat but I bet he thought it was slowing him down!!! LOLOLOL Thank you Amanda for sharing that video, too cute!!! I bet he still remembers the fun in the sun of California though too!! LOLOLOL Did he meet any cute "snow bunnies" to bring home to be his "girl"? 

Hugs,


----------



## iluvhavs

Just got back from snow blowing the driveway and shoveling dog runs for Lucy and Rico. Will take the camera out as soon as the temperature goes over 0 degrees!!!

*Rico in the wind!! *His ears are still not back to normal length after cutting them this summer. urgh!!









*Lucy, just figuring it all out. Tough place to live she says!*









*It's a bird sanctuary here in the winter*









*Closed for the season..........*









*Tunnels in the snow.*


----------



## marjrc

LOVE the pics of Rico and Lucy!! Great shots. Your havs are beautiful. 

Awww... there's Seymour and Harley. CUTE !


----------



## Olive25

We haven't had much snow in central Ohio yet this year..I can't wait to see what Olive will think about it. She loves to be outside so my guess is she'll love it.

Thanks for all the great snow pictures!


----------



## Sheri

I like the pictures of Rico and Lucy, but the birds and birdhouses are really cool shots! You could make wall pictures our of those!


----------



## Sheri

And, don't you just want to pick and squeeze Harley and Seymour?!


----------



## Posh's Mom

OOOOh I love this thread! Here is me and Posh in the snow. She HATES SNOW!!! She is true to her "roots" and would prefer some balmy Cuban weather.


----------



## Sheri

Amy, what gorgeous pictures, and I love that you are in them, too! I especially like the first one!


----------



## hyenna

Julie....Beautiful pictures....helene


----------



## hyenna

Amy just to cute... love seeing pictures
I want to show Lizzy off and I have to have a friend come show me how to get them posted...but pretty soon....Helene


----------



## marjrc

We had snow from very early morning hours 'til this evening and still more to come. May turn to ice pellets. Oh fun!!! :frusty: We stayed in and played a board game and Rock Band 2 and I made a batch of chicken soup. Perfect snow day. 

Here is Ricky, trying to get our cat, Shadow (who is inside), out to play. Shadow was howling to get out today, but we had a wicked snowstorm and each time we'd open a door for him, he'd shake a paw and retreat. :frusty:

Ricky, who LOVES Shadow (as does Sammy), really hoped the cat would actually go out there, play with him and what? Roll in the snow for kicks?? Silly dog...... LOL

View attachment 18793


----------



## marjrc

a few more.........


----------



## hyenna

marj....I love the pictures....To cute....I love to see the Havs in the snow and was surprised how much they love it...
We have had snow way to much and alrready sick of it as Lizzy misses allot of her walking with ice and snow on the side walks.... when the sidewalks are clear and cleand off I tried to get a walk in for her she does so love walking....but Mich got snow early and am tired of it already...and its a long winter....I hope I can get lizzy looking like Ricky agin with her hair growing out..I was proud of myself I got a mat behind her ear out and she was still enough to let me do it....I will continue to check her everyday so it will make grooming her allot easier....Helene


----------



## marb42

Cute pictures, Marj. I'm glad they had so much fun in the snow. We don't get any here, so I'll live through you.
Gina


----------



## hyenna

Fl. no wonder....oh you don't want to live through me I hate winters and want to retire in the south.....I had problems with lizzy when first getting her out in the cold and snow she didn't want to potty...just getting her trained from papers to outside comes winter and now I put paper down if she so happens to through a fit about the cold....yep she is spoiled and my kids tell me Mom you would never allow a past pet to have papers once they were house trained and I look at Lizzy and say she is human...lol......Helene


----------



## marjrc

I had a moment of total insanity Tues. evening. I decided to go out in the yard with the dogs and shovel a couple of paths. It was mild compared to the frigid temps we were about to get, but did I put suits on the boys? Oh no. Now WHY would I do that when they each have a perfectly good, 4-legged suit??!! :frusty:

So, here is just a couple of pics of them. The shutter button on my camera broke in half and fell out before I could get the really bad shots of their bellies. Snowballs were the size of oranges!!! It was awful. I had to rinse them off in warm water when we came in, but the thing is, I hadn't combed them in 3 days!! Can you say 'mat nightmare'??!! :jaw:

These pics are nothing, they dont' show the really bad snowballs, but they're the only shots I could get!


----------



## Doggie Nut

marjrc said:


> We had snow from very early morning hours 'til this evening and still more to come. May turn to ice pellets. Oh fun!!! :frusty: We stayed in and played a board game and Rock Band 2 and I made a batch of chicken soup. Perfect snow day.
> 
> Here is Ricky, trying to get our cat, Shadow (who is inside), out to play. Shadow was howling to get out today, but we had a wicked snowstorm and each time we'd open a door for him, he'd shake a paw and retreat. :frusty:
> 
> Ricky, who LOVES Shadow (as does Sammy), really hoped the cat would actually go out there, play with him and what? Roll in the snow for kicks?? Silly dog...... LOL
> 
> View attachment 18793


Hey, the snowflake over his head in the first pic looks like a heart! how sweet!


----------



## Sheri

Marj,
Oh, brrrrrr! And I bet combing them out has not been fun!

I wish we had a bit of the cold and snow still....


----------



## hyenna

The pictures are adorable, and how did the brushing go? We to have had tons of snow here in Mich.....Lizzy loves to run in it but the snow is deeper then she is high..... I too have to shovel a path for her to potty and the cold makes her not want to stay out to long.....She misses her walks and can't wait for the temps to go a little higher for me to take her walking again......Helene


----------



## hyenna

I wish I could send you some we have plenty here.....and oh so cold....Helene


----------



## Missy

oh marj. I love that first shot of Sammy... I too want to know how your comb out was? but also how do YOU feel this morning? ouch all that shoveling.


----------



## hyenna

Hi Missy.....went searching for booths for lizzy today and the smalls were to big and most pet stores are sold out of X small.....Iam going to go back and get her a one piece outfit they are so dang cute......We are suppose to get another 3 inches and I am already tired of the snow as Lizzy is to....I want her to run around outside but afarid its to cold and worried about her feet..... any suggestions for me would be helpful.....Helene


----------



## Missy

Hyenna, my boys will not keep anything on them! the snow suits fall off and they pull boots off with their mouths. I am not much help in the clothing department... ihave some leggless sweaters that they tolerate...but it does not help much with snowballs.


----------



## hyenna

Thats ok...Lizzy will keep on a coat or sweater....but she was not to happy about trying on this booths that have to go back... and I see what you mean she probably would be the same as your boys....Helene


----------



## Missy

sorry to call you by your board name Helene. I didn't see your name before!


----------



## hyenna

Thats ok...I should have picked something instead of my first inital and last name......so you have 2 males and what I see of them I just love them.... every hav I see I fall in live with....you keep them in a puupy cut? Helene


----------



## marjrc

Helene, I love the snowsuits the boys wear as it really saves on huge lakes forming in my house from all those snowballs melting. They still get wet, but it's limited at least. I got a great, cheap suit for Ricky at a local dog show a while back, but it's also sold at Pet Edge. It is Casual Canine and about $12-$15. Sammy only got a snowsuit a couple of weeks ago. It is from Poochtini and was a gift from a fellow Hav owner and forum member as a way to 'pay it forward' I am really grateful as I had tried quite a few on Sammy, but nothing seemed to work for his short and long body with scrawny chicken legs. lol 

I was crying as I combed Ricky and Sammy out that evening and gave up about half way. My arms and shoulders were in agony, both from the shoveling and the grooming. I was aching for about 4 days, but better now.  The morning after my moment of insanity, it actually only took a bit of time and hardly any effort to get the rest of the matting out of them. I was SO relieved! I have always found it much easier to comb them dry than wet. 

Here they are, having been out in the yard again today WITH their suits on!  Ricky and Sammy just love plowing through the snow, but Sammy tends to get cold before Ricky does. I do have booties that fit Sammy, none for Ricky, but I forget to put them on him. Also, if they get lost in the yard, then I'd have to go digging them out and I'm too lazy. lol


----------



## hyenna

Marjc....Oh my gosh they are a crack up and seem to love the snow.....I will take Lizzy to try on the snow suit...these booths were longer than her legs...lol....she thought I was losing my mind trying to put such things are her legs....I have non of the stores you mentioned in Michigan.....we have PetCo Pet Supply Plus and Pet Smart..... and I am running to all three today to look for booths and now realize they are way to long for her legs...I saw a snow suit that I think will fit her and will run tomorrow and try it on her....The problem is my gates across the front of my house are down and new ones have to be put up...I won't let Lizzy out side unless me or hubby are out there with her.....this Spring new gates will be up and she can run until her hearts content.... I will stay out there as long as the wind isn't whipping .....
I felt sorry for you having to shovel and groom... we have a snow blower and either my one son will snow blow or my husband.....and will blow a path for Lizzy......I do hope your arms feel better....and I do no what that feels like ...you can't even comb your own hair because your arms hurt so bad...take care...keep the pictures coming I do so enjoy them.....Helene


----------



## hyenna

Marjrc....forgot to mention the price for your snow suits were excellent....here they are about 32 and right now 30% OFF....baby cloths are cheaper then dog cloths.... I bought Lizzy a cute red coat with a fur hood and fur legs ...now that was 75% off because it was Christmas....when the winter stuff goes down in price a little more I will pick up Lizzy some outfits..I guess its best to buy at the end of the season just like human cloths.....Helene


----------



## marjrc

Helene, you can order via Pet Edge online if you like. Their site is: www.petedge.com They aren't a store and their prices are VERY good, but depending on the minimum amount ordered, you may have to pay for extra shipping. Still worth checking out maybe..... Sammy's Poochtini snowsuit is $65, plus tx so another reason why I'm very grateful it was given to me! :whoo:

Boots are another story. Not all dogs like them on and some are o.k. Try getting her used to them in the house first and see how that goes. The hard part is often just getting all 4 of them on, as you said!


----------



## hyenna

Wow 65. thats kinda of high and I will check out petedge...thanks for the info....it seems when I buy small outfits they are to short and maybe I should do med. like I said tomorrow she will take the trip with me...also wondering do you have a car seat for your havs...it fastens to the seat belt? Lizzy loves the car and she is on my arm and no that is not very safe for either of us.... looking at these car harnesses...any pointers for me on that one? Helene


----------



## Sheri

Helene,
Do a search on the Forum for "car seats" and "booster car seats". We've had a couple (at least) good threads on those.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Helene, here's a picture of the car seats I use. The seats are held in by the car's seatbelts and then the dogs are clipped to the seatbelts. There are actually two car seat in my truck, the dogs were just waiting for me to take off their boots. Where are you in Michigan? I got these from Napier's in Birmingham.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Another 6 inches of snow last night (enough already!) I finally figured out how to get photos of the dogs playing in the snow....bribe them with treats!!! They should have coats on so that you could at least see them - I'm going to lose them in the snow one of these days - Cody is truly "snow white"


----------



## Jill in Mich

One more of Cody (I think it's time for a topknot) and then one from our walk at the nature center yesterday...


----------



## Leeann

Marj, your boys always make me smile when they are playing in the snow. I think we are due for a new video hint hint, forgive me if you already posted one I am a little behind on things.

I love seeing Tess & Cody on their race track, so adorable. Looks like you have one that likes to go off track as well Jill LOL


----------



## Missy

Beautiful shots Jill!


----------



## hyenna

Hi Jill... anoth Michigander, I live in Clinton Twp and I love the seats your Haves are in, I have not seen anything like there in the shops I have been in and a ride to Birmingham...I have one other place to check today and this week I have hald days since I work at a High School so a trip won't take me to long...I like the seat because the havs can look outside....Your Have are gorgeus...... I breed I truly admire...
Snow I am so sick of seeing snow and want spring so bad and its only the middle of Jan...I will let you no If I get a seat my Lizzy that is my goal today...her booths have to go back and will check another store close to home...Thanks for the info....Helene


----------



## marjrc

Jill, Cody and Tess are beautiful ! I love to see them play and yep, almost lost sight of Cody there! lol You go to the nature park every day, don't you? You are very good about getting your dogs out there. I am lazy, or too busy, or lazy....... I dunno. Mind you, I don't like extreme temps, I'm such a wimp. If it's too hot and muggy or too cold and windy, well, I just prefer to stay in. lol

Leeann, you are right and just this morning, I took the time to edit the video clips I've taken since early Dec. Problem is, I have yet to get them on youtube so will post asap!


----------



## hyenna

Marj...first I love youe quote...awesome.... Mich has gotten hit with the cold and snow but I do get Lizzy out I am so afarid of her feet getting to cold....is that a problem....??? I to like the warm weather and to stay warm I am trying my hardest to stay out so Lizzy can have some fun.....Helene


----------



## Jill in Mich

marjrc said:


> Jill, Cody and Tess are beautiful ! I love to see them play and yep, almost lost sight of Cody there! lol *You go to the nature park every day, don't you? You are very good about getting your dogs out there. *


During the week and during winter we walk in our neighborhood. Since we walk every morning and every evening, by the weekend I'm pretty tired of seeing the same trees and fire hydrants so we try to go to the nature center every Saturday & Sunday. After the nature center we go to the dog park. I let the two of them play in the small dog section (they're usually the only two there.) Then I stuff Tess inside my coat, in her Fundle, and take Cody into the big dog section. In the summer (when it stays light longer) we can go to various parks when I get home from work.

You'd think I'd be in better shape!


----------



## hyenna

Hi Jill..... I take Lizzy to Metro Park and walk her there and a few other small trails near my home.... the winter I am a bit Lazy but could sure take Lizzy back to the park...I get out of work early enough, only working 3 and half hours a day....Your Tress and Cody look like my sons Rambo...the coloring is exactly the same... It is so funny we have 5 havs in the family and all look so different, but their personalities are the best....Helene


----------



## DanielBMe

Sammy looks great in the coat. Looks like a great fit. For booties you should look into the rubber disposable ones called Dog Pawz I think it is. I've been using them since the first snowfall and they are fantastic. Easy to put on and off, yet stay on even while the dogs are running around in the snow.



marjrc said:


> Helene, I love the snowsuits the boys wear as it really saves on huge lakes forming in my house from all those snowballs melting. They still get wet, but it's limited at least. I got a great, cheap suit for Ricky at a local dog show a while back, but it's also sold at Pet Edge. It is Casual Canine and about $12-$15. Sammy only got a snowsuit a couple of weeks ago. It is from Poochtini and was a gift from a fellow Hav owner and forum member as a way to 'pay it forward' I am really grateful as I had tried quite a few on Sammy, but nothing seemed to work for his short and long body with scrawny chicken legs. lol
> 
> I was crying as I combed Ricky and Sammy out that evening and gave up about half way. My arms and shoulders were in agony, both from the shoveling and the grooming. I was aching for about 4 days, but better now.  The morning after my moment of insanity, it actually only took a bit of time and hardly any effort to get the rest of the matting out of them. I was SO relieved! I have always found it much easier to comb them dry than wet.
> 
> Here they are, having been out in the yard again today WITH their suits on!  Ricky and Sammy just love plowing through the snow, but Sammy tends to get cold before Ricky does. I do have booties that fit Sammy, none for Ricky, but I forget to put them on him. Also, if they get lost in the yard, then I'd have to go digging them out and I'm too lazy. lol


----------



## hyenna

Hi there dog paws huh? I bought Lizzy these booths that are rubber on the bottom and the cloth and velcro strips to make the booth tight.... all the stores around here are out of x small I bouth small but to big for Lizzy I will check to see if any store can order dog paws.....Thanks for the info...love your havs...each and every picture I see I fall in love more and more with this breed.....Helene


----------



## marjrc

Daniel wrote: *"For booties you should look into the rubber disposable ones called Dog Pawz I think it is. I've been using them since the first snowfall and they are fantastic. Easy to put on and off, yet stay on even while the dogs are running around in the snow."*

Daniel, I had read that you used these, over a month ago, I think it was, and asked the owners of the store where I work if they'd heard about them. The wife does all the driving around and shopping for the store and she found a set in Medium for me. They were too big for Sammy and though the size was perfect for Ricky's big, furry paws, it was a huge struggle getting ONE on! :frusty: I love the idea, as the dogs' paws are spread out inside them, in a more natural and acceptable position for them, yet keeps them dry.

I did ask if she could find some small ones, but she never did or she just forgot! lol To be honest, I'm not sure they are so easy to put on, as they have to be quite tight around the leg so they don't slip off outside. It took me over 5 mins. to get Sammy's 4 on, but just a little pull and they slipped off, so definitely would need small for him. Ricky...... forgetaboutit! :biggrin1:

Because this is the Fun in the Snow Thread, I will include more snow pics of my boys.


----------



## marjrc

For Leeann......... 






I have several more, but they aren't processed yet. This one should read "Sammy taking a snow bath", but they did get pretty happy about seeing our cat, Shadow in the yard too! lol


----------



## marjrc

More pics of snowy Havs on this stormy day in my neck of the woods.


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, that are adorable...and look so cold. It even makes me cold just seeing them covered with the white stuff...


----------



## Brady's mom

Great pictures everyone! Marj, I love the video with Shadow. It is amazing that no matter how many times a day they see the cat, they get excited everytime. That is the way it works in my house too.


----------



## marjrc

I'm bumping this Fun in the Snow thread! Hope you are getting some great shots of your Havs in the snow.


----------



## marjrc

Today is our first snow storm and Ricky and Sammy are loving it! Ricky, especially, goes nuts out there and can play forever. Here are some fun shots of them this morning.

View attachment 26749


View attachment 26750


View attachment 26752


View attachment 26753


----------



## Renee

Our snow here in Nebraska is deeper than the dogs. We have about a foot with blizzard conditions. I will gladly SHARE with anyone that is wanting some snow!! Thank goodness for 4-wheel drive, or I wouldn't have made it out of our driveway this morning. 
Right now temps are 0.00 F, with -17 degrees windchill. 
The dogs go out to "do their business" and come RIGHT back in the house!


----------



## pjewel

Brrrrrr! Bah, humbug. I'm hoping snow totally bypasses downstate New York this winter.


----------



## kaydm

Maggie checking out the limitations of the unshoveled snow last night. I had shoveled 4 times yesterday to get her a space to do her business. This morning it was totally filled in again. Now the space is a lot smaller but works for her. We got over 15 inches and drifts are higher. This is not a usual amount of snow here.


----------



## Sheri

Love the snow pictures! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## marjrc

Wow. That's a lot of snow, Kay! Looks like Maggie doesn't mind it at all though.


----------



## SMARTY

Sunny, windy and in the 60's in Georgia today. Maybe we could wish for a little snow for Christmas, but that is all we need.


----------



## Kathie

Marj, the boys look like they're having such fun in the snow!

Kay, Maggie seems to be having a ball, too!

We only get it about every twenty years here in south Georgia so we are about due for some! It snowed twenty-five years ago and my people-kids went wild! The dog wasn't too sure about it, though. I have a feeling that Abby would love it!


----------



## lfung5

We got a little snow, but I couldn't catch the action shots. My camera is too slow. The pups had a blast in it! Here are a few.


----------



## hyenna

I love all the snow pictures


----------



## marjrc

Linda, Bella, Freddie and Scudder are too adorable!


----------



## lfung5

Thanks Marj! Seeing Fred and scuds together in the first picture, Im really noticing the difference in body type. Fred is tall and lean and Scud short and stocky.


----------



## imamurph

Linda..I LOVE those coats..that's just what I needed to see as I have been on a doggy shopping spree...:laugh:


----------



## lfung5

imamurph said:


> Linda..I LOVE those coats..that's just what I needed to see as I have been on a doggy shopping spree...:laugh:


I don't have kids, so everyday is a doggy shopping spree. Funny, I am so frugal, until it comes to the pups. Although, I do like a great bargain!


----------



## marltonmommy

We're getting alot of snow here, so we spent some of our day in the snow. Jaime and Sunshine love the snow, Skippy not so much!!!!








Jaime








Skippy








Sunshine








All Three!!

What a day!!!!


----------



## lfung5

I'm in the same area! I think I got over a foot of snow. The pups had snowballs all over them. I think it's time for snowsuits!


----------



## lfung5

A couple more


----------



## pjewel

*. . . and some not so fun snow pictures*

The troops were stunned this morning when they walked out the door into a wall of snow, so there I was at 6:45 digging out the stairs and then a small path for them to walk. The last two are of my front steps (all 12 of them, which were obliterated) and my feeble attempt to get the snow off my car. I couldn't even walk all the way around to get to the rest of it. *AND IT'S NOT EVEN WINTER YET!!!*


----------



## pjewel

and a couple of others.


----------



## krandall

We're buried here too, and it's still snowing like crazy. Kodi had to tunnel out to his potty spot. Fortunately, at least is dry, light snow. 

I made an executive decision that I couldn't wait to send his snow suit back for more "custom" fitting, so I put that on him. It did an admirable job. He had a few snowballs underneath, but I don't think that can be avoided unless you shave their tummies. 

I didn't take any photos on our first expedition out... It was too early, and I just wanted to get done! Hopefully later!!!


----------



## Sheri

Oh, My!!! That is some serious snow, especially in such a short amount of time! Part of me is jealous!


----------



## lfung5

It's funny how we need to shovel paths in our yards, or the small pups get buried!


----------



## pjewel

Sheri said:


> Oh, My!!! That is some serious snow, especially in such a short amount of time! Part of me is jealous!


The part of you that's jealous can have all of mine . . . from this day forward. ound:


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Oh, My!!! That is some serious snow, especially in such a short amount of time! Part of me is jealous!


Don't be jealous. I live with a husband and two 6 foot sons, and NONE of them have done any snow removal yet. grrrr. I'm going to threaten to hire someone to do it... that usually gets my husband going :fish:


----------



## krandall

pjewel said:


> The part of you that's jealous can have all of mine . . . from this day forward. ound:


Can we all send it to her?:bolt:


----------



## krandall

Dashing through the snow...


----------



## krandall

I think I need a snorkle!!!


----------



## krandall

A couple of other photos from the snow storm today.


----------



## krandall

*Finally...*

Daddy took the tractor up the trail around our property so I can get to my favorite potty spots. What a Dad!!!


----------



## Sheri

What fun photos of all the pups in snow! Love it! 

Kay, (oops, is it Karen?) that first one in this series, "Dashing through the snow" has to be one of my favorites, along with "I think I need a snorkle." And, it looks like you got some muscle help from your men-folks--did the threat of hiring help work?

Geri, I'd love some of your's, just send it over this way!

How long is it taking to get the snowballs out from the parts that aren't covered with suits?

Keep the photos coming, please!


----------



## krandall

Yes, FINALLY, around 11:00 they got themselves out there to do it. I think DH felt guilty... that's why he did the trail. I had asked him to at least do a "potty area", but I had no idea he'd do the trail. He couldn't get all the way around (we have over 5 acres) but we have a nice long cleared space for Kodi to run in without getting soaked.

With his snowsuit on, he didn't have a whole lot of snowballs... mostly on the inside of his hind legs. I just hair dryered the snow off when he came in. He was really cute, "helping" me by pulling off the snowballs with his teeth while I was brushing them out. It really didn't take too long. It was WAY better than before we had his snowsuit!!! That said, this was a dry snow too. The snow we had earlier was a really wet, heavy snow that clumped a whole lot more.


----------



## marjrc

I love the "dashing through the snow" picture, Karen!! So much fun to watch these guys plow through the snow. Don't you love that their feet are so full of snowballs that you can't take the snowsuit off until they've melted?! Their paws dont' fit through! LOL

Geri, looks like you have your work cut out for you! I don't envy you. I have 3 teens and a hubby (though he has a bad back) and they usually try to help with the front of the house. The deck is usually my thing, but we'll see how long I can tough out doing it on my own. lol


----------



## lcy_pt

*Why doggies should wear snowsuits!*

Thought I'd let the boys out for a few minutes this morning without the suits....I'd put them on later for a larger playtime outside (thinking before coffee) ....bad...bad....idea :fish:


----------



## irnfit

We got about 15" where we live. DD shoveled a nice path on the deck and then cleared an area on the grass for them. My two were so excited. Shelby was rolling around in it. I was surprised when they came in with no snowballs on them. I think it was the type of snow, too powdery to stick.


----------



## SMARTY

Your snow and photos are beautiful, but you can keep the snow. My girls have no clothes for that kind of weather and little Galen has finally got the total idea of house breaking so I need her potty spots clear.

I Love all the dog photos.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Vinnie and Quincy in snow...*

Those are stunning closeups!


----------



## lfung5

lcy_pt said:


> Thought I'd let the boys out for a few minutes this morning without the suits....I'd put them on later for a larger playtime outside (thinking before coffee) ....bad...bad....idea :fish:


DITTO!! I'm having snowsuits made as we speak This is ridiculous. This was only 5 minutes into the walk!


----------



## lcy_pt

lfung5 said:


> DITTO!! I'm having snowsuits made as we speak This is ridiculous. This was only 5 minutes into the walk!


Linda!!!! Hahahahaha!


----------



## krandall

marjrc said:


> I love the "dashing through the snow" picture, Karen!! So much fun to watch these guys plow through the snow. Don't you love that their feet are so full of snowballs that you can't take the snowsuit off until they've melted?! Their paws dont' fit through! LOL


Not only do they not fit through, they are actually welded to the cuffs with ice!


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Pat and Linda! UGH!! I hate the milder temps this time of year because it means the snow is much stickier. Give me cold and windy and drier snow any day!!


----------



## Sheri

Pat and Linda, those snowballs win the prize, I think! Wow. I wouldn't like that, it must have taken at least an hour to get them off and dried. I'm so glad you posted them to take the edge off my jealousy over your snow. :fear:


----------



## waybrook

We moved from OH 5 years ago to south GA - I never want to experience snow again! That being said - it is fun to look at all the pictures - the furkids seem to be having a great time....mom and dad - not so much :wink:


----------



## lfung5

krandall said:


> Not only do they not fit through, they are actually welded to the cuffs with ice!


Is anyone considering boots to go with their snowsuits? I wonder if they would cover up ALL the rest of the exposed hair and eliminate this problem.

Sheri,
Glad we could help curb your jealousy. It's not much fun having to stop every few minutes to clean and break up snowballs off of 12 legs! It's also sad to watch them stop and lick there feet as if to say its hurting I'm working on a solution!!


----------



## Missy

Karen, that Dashing through the snow shot is "_awwwwww_-some"

Pat I love your little "Michelin Dogs"


----------



## krandall

Sheri said:


> Pat and Linda, those snowballs win the prize, I think! Wow. I wouldn't like that, it must have taken at least an hour to get them off and dried. I'm so glad you posted them to take the edge off my jealousy over your snow. :fear:


It was snowballs like that that prompted me to get Kodi's snowsuit. He was tripping over the ones hanging from his chest hair and falling down!!!


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Is anyone considering boots to go with their snowsuits? I wonder if they would cover up ALL the rest of the exposed hair and eliminate this problem.
> 
> Sheri,
> Glad we could help curb your jealousy. It's not much fun having to stop every few minutes to clean and break up snowballs off of 12 legs! It's also sad to watch them stop and lick there feet as if to say its hurting I'm working on a solution!!


Kodi's snow suit covers up so much of his foot hair that it isn't much of a problem... a lot of hair gets tucked up inside the leg of the snowsuit as you pull the foot through.


----------



## lfung5

krandall said:


> Kodi's snow suit covers up so much of his foot hair that it isn't much of a problem... a lot of hair gets tucked up inside the leg of the snowsuit as you pull the foot through.


Thanks. Just the sound of the elastic fusing to the fur sounds painful!


----------



## Rupes

*Jazz on his Christmas vacation!*

Here's Jazz (and his Dad!) on his Christmas holiday in Europe (this is overlooking Salzburg); what looks like cotton balls all over his paws are big "clumps" of snow from his romp in big, big drifts - he absolutely loved it and was so cute running & tumbling in all the snow! :smow:


----------



## krandall

lfung5 said:


> Thanks. Just the sound of the elastic fusing to the fur sounds painful!


Naw, it melts quickly. It's much less work to melt than the snowballs fused to the fur without a snowsuit!!!


----------



## pjewel

Those are some *major* snowballs. He looks like he had fun.

What a beautiful backdrop!


----------



## SMARTY

that is a beautiful picture of Jazz and his dad........


----------



## Rupes

LOL! I know! But he licked them all off when we got back to the room! :smow:


----------



## Rupes

Thank you! He really DID have soooo much fun playing in the snow over there; wish we got snow more often here in GA!!! BTW, your "kids" are so adorable; and I love the pic under the tree!


----------



## marjrc

Rupe, what a lovely scenery! I clicked on it, then clicked again so I could see it enlarged and you can really see the details of the buildings in the background. Just beautiful! Now, as to those snowballs.... yikes!!! LOL I'll bet they were heavy! What a cutie, Jazz is.


----------



## Rupes

Thanks Marj! Salzburg is so beautiful anyway; and I think, particularly so in the snow. Everyone who has seen this pic, I want to assure you that we got the "snowballs" off of Jazz as soon as he was finished playing (and when we could stop him from eating them! He thought they were a tasty "icey treat"!!!) In fact, spoiled little guy that he is, he was carried in his Sherpa tote back to the hotel!!!


----------



## lfung5

That's how my guys looked the other day. It's time for a snowsuit Great picture!


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone. I didn't get any pictures of Izzy with all the snow. I was glad (when we had all that snow) that the weather was cold because on the days it wasn't we'd get the big snowballs too. I have to get her a snowsuit!


----------



## imamurph

Ah, Geeez..it's starting to snow here!:rant:

I let Sophie and Gabriel out to snap a few quick photos before it get's out of hand (hopefully it will melt) I wish there was a snow repellant that I could spray on them..:laugh:

:smow:


----------



## imamurph

UGH!! It's STILL snowing!:frusty:

I let Sophie and Gabriel out again...Why oh WHY didn't I put their Bark and Stuff snowsuits on them?? 

What is it about the snow that turns Hav's into energizer bunnies? Gabe was flying around the yard so fast that it was hard to get a photo of him..and by the time I able to get them into the house their legs were so clogged with snow that I couldn't pull their coats off!:doh:

Well, now I know the Fido coat is not for snow...


----------



## marltonmommy

SO CUTE!!! I just love the Havanese in the snow! Sophie and Gabriel are just precious!!!


----------



## Sheri

Diane, I didn't realize it's snowing down your way. I'm jealous. Love the pictures of Sophie and Gabriel!


----------



## imamurph

Sheri..I'd be more than happy to send it up to you:laugh:

...hopefully it will all be melted by the time we wake up


----------



## mintchip

marltonmommy said:


> SO CUTE!!! I just love the Havanese in the snow! Sophie and Gabriel are just precious!!!


I agree but I'm sooooooooo glad I don't have to deal with that here


----------



## marjrc

Diane, those are adorable shots of your two. It's so much fun to see them run through the snow. Getting them out of their suits and rid of the snowballs is much less fun.


----------



## lfung5

Diane,
Great shots of the pups. They look cute in their coats!


----------



## Rupes

Ohhhhh, they're sooo cute! Havs do seem to really enjoy the snow!!!


----------



## marjrc

:bump2:


----------



## Maxmom

Texas snow!


----------



## Maxmom

Max's first experience with snowballs! My first experience, too! :jaw:


----------



## marjrc

OMG, Janan! those are some wicked snowballs!!!

These were taken yesterday when a lot of our snow was already melting. This morning, however, we have a good 3 or 4 inches of new snow and it's sticking to the boys like glue! :frusty:

View attachment 28283


View attachment 28284


View attachment 28285


View attachment 28286


----------



## lfung5

Glad all the pups are having fun in the snow. I've had it with the stuff


----------



## irnfit

Linda, I totally agree, and we're supposed to get more next week. Well, somebody likes it -my Snow Queen!


----------



## marjrc

irnfit said:


> Linda, I totally agree, and we're supposed to get more next week. Well, somebody likes it -my Snow Queen!


Cutie! It's funny, I just posted in your new thread that I was waiting for pics of Shelby and here she is! :biggrin1:

We got a TON more snow since Wednesday when I took those pics. it's the heavy, fat flakes, sticky kind!! :frusty:


----------



## hartman studio

Cocotini in the snow


----------



## Maxmom

Marj, your boys look like they are having fun! That picture of Simon is priceless! You need a caption to go with that one and put it in the other thread. That's a great picture of Cocotini.

We got more snow in Texas today, but not in my area. I held off giving the boys a bath just in case.


----------



## Evye's Mom

We had snow in the south and I made sure we got outside to play in case it's another few years before we get any more.

Evye, thinking she's the snow queen.










Taylor's snowy white face.










Bentley and Taylor. It's hard to see a white dog in white snow.


----------



## marjrc

That picture of Cocotini reminds me of Laurie's first foster, Gigi. They have the same wide, lovely brown eyes. Looks like your puppies are having a ball, Sharlene!


----------



## mintchip

I love all your photos everyone!


----------



## Evye's Mom

imamurph said:


> Well, now I know the Fido coat is not for snow...


But the Fido coats sure are cute.


----------



## marjrc

We got more snow yesterday and the day before so Ricky and Sammy have had more fun out in the yard. I pulled a muscle in my lower back so I couldn't get out there to get shots of them racing about later in the day, but got a couple before I got hurt. I was out there in my rubber clogs and pj's!


----------



## Maxmom

Sharlene, those are wonderful pictures! I love the sunshine on snow. Your babies look awsome!


----------



## marjrc

View attachment 28444


View attachment 28445


View attachment 28446


----------



## irnfit

I love all the pics of the pups in the snow. But, we need to change the name of this thread. It is definitely NOT "Fun Snow" anymore!


----------



## Poornima

Can you tell, Lizzie really loves the snow?


----------



## Evye's Mom

Poornima, those pics are so cute...wonder what Lizzie is whispering to Benji?


----------



## Evye's Mom

marjrc said:


> We got more snow yesterday and the day before so Ricky and Sammy have had more fun out in the yard. I pulled a muscle in my lower back so I couldn't get out there to get shots of them racing about later in the day, but got a couple before I got hurt. I was out there in my rubber clogs and pj's!


Well, as long as the dogs had fun.

Seriously, I hope you are okay and your back is feeling better.


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> I love all the pics of the pups in the snow. But, we need to change the name of this thread. It is definitely NOT "Fun Snow" anymore!


I'm with you -- 100%!!! The snowiest February on record in New York with 36.8 inches recorded in Central Park. I think they said the record before this was in 1934.


----------



## mintchip

Love the photos! Glad I don't get snow here!
PS-Marj love your new avatar. Did you draw it?


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Sharlene. So far, not much improvement, but I have to keep moving from time to time. It's worse when I'm seated for too long. 

Thank you and yes, Sally, I drew that. It's a sketch of one of the quilt blocks I made for the Forum Quilt Fund project, with beige fabric here and there. 

Lizzie and Benjie are lovely in their coats.


----------



## clare

*DIzzie Rascal*

Dizzie loves the snow.


----------



## Maxmom

Those are great! That is beautiful snow! We had snow in Texas again today. I let my white boys out to RLH and tried to get good pictures, but the wind was blowing too hard and I couldn't keep the camera steady.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Dizzie is so cute and looking like she really is having fun in the snow. The snow looks so pretty but I am so glad ours is over !!! It was fun to get pics and after that....snow-snow go away !!


----------



## SMARTY

clare said:


> Dizzie loves the snow.


I am so happy Dizzie loves the snow, he can have all of mine. I think the snow is beautiful. We had more this year than normal and I am glad it is almost over. March can be very deceptive so we are very close to the end of the season.


----------



## irnfit

Dizzie is adorable. I hope our snow is gone. It's been 70 this past week, a real tease.


----------



## clare

Thank you for the kind comments about Dizzie in the snow.Dizzie is actually a boy and the snow was about a month ago,but I am new here and just wanted to post some pics!


----------



## Maxmom

Thanks for sharing the great pics of Dizzie in the snow! You can share any time you want to!!


----------



## mimismom

*Texas Spring Snow*

Janan is right... we got snow... I have the pictures to prove it!

If we thought we had record high snow earlier in the year... we certainly did not expect the snow we received this weekend! I got at least 6 inches in my area on the first day of SPRING (in TEXAS!) :jaw: I let the pups run wild outside and they sure enjoyed it.

My Texas Spring Snowbunnies: Mimi and Gordo.


----------



## Kathie

They look like they're having a ball! Hope this is the LAST snow for you for a while!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Elizabeth, that IS a lot of snow! Ours is pretty much gone. Dizzy looks like he loves the snow too.


----------



## Maxmom

Elizabeth, we only got about 2 inches. Did you get any pictures of Mimi and Gordo after their romp in the snow?

Max says, "Snow, BLEAH!"


----------

